# NMI Social: Swerlzin' down the street in my 64



## Swerlz

Let the fun commence




Old One Here


----------



## skillz~4~thrillz

thank all that is intoxicating...i have to piss and i WANTED to be 1st....glad i let my bladder explode,Swerlz.


----------



## JoshE

Haha swerlz, i wana just gonna tell you in tc to make a new social...

and fuck its hot here >.<


----------



## Swerlz

heheheh


----------



## the toad

So this is the new spot huh lol


----------



## JoshE

Wheres the Master of Disaster?


----------



## skillz~4~thrillz

you rang???


----------



## Swerlz

who called me


----------



## JoshE

Harro 

Whats happening?


----------



## JoshE

So we have two Master of Disaster's?


----------



## skillz~4~thrillz

it's in my profile  ^slave!!!

bwahahahahahahahaha!


----------



## Swerlz

Skillz.. wouldnt you technically be the Mistress of Disaster??


----------



## skillz~4~thrillz

i am a lesbian...therefore i love tittays and p****y....so the 50/50 makes it ok.


----------



## JoshE

^ Now were talking 

~Slave

Did you figure out why you couldn't get into TC skillz?


----------



## coelophysis

Good evening guys  and gals.
Out of woyk


----------



## skillz~4~thrillz

JoshE said:


> ^ Now were talking
> 
> ~Slave
> 
> Did you figure out why you couldn't get into TC skillz?



no but i got an email about my account. i haven't stopped long enuff to read it. i had to fix my walking boot for Bonnaroo weekend after next. i went swimming today and i worked my crip leg too hard-no shit. it's killin' me. so i had to do some work on my 2006 walking boot. lots of glue and black duck tape so i can walk w/o severe pain(it always hurts)or my cane or the help of another person.


----------



## skillz~4~thrillz

Laika said:


> Good evening guys  and gals.
> Out of woyk



always good to be done w/ work. i miss work. seriously. i am an addict through and through and i was a workaholic before my car accident. plus i've been fixin up.
priorities,brah.


----------



## JoshE

Ahh damn 

I hope it gets better soon skillz!


----------



## skillz~4~thrillz

JoshE said:


> Ahh damn
> 
> I hope it gets better soon skillz!



not until the state decides YES on medicaid/disability. 
it's all good bc everyone said i was a goner....but they don't know me.
i am a fighter!
and i am alive.


----------



## Trinitee

Hi peeps. This new thread feels so light and airy.


----------



## skillz~4~thrillz

i'm logged in to tc as skilz999 but that damn msg keeps coming up.
The following plug-in has crashed: Shockwave Flash. 

i am gonna try it through Mozilla Firefox.
i am pouting bc i want to play.


----------



## skillz~4~thrillz

Trinitee said:


> Hi peeps. This new thread feels so light and airy.



yay!!! the beautiful blue Trinitee.
how did you get that effect? what kind of cam,iso,shutter speed and aperture did you use? almost ALL my paintings are blacklight reactive and i have a nice ass cam but i can't capture the paintings in the blacklight. it's frustrating.
 how are you this evening/day(i don't know where you are globally. i am on the east coast-down south on the east coast unfortunately,so it's 1:30am here.


----------



## Trinitee

I'm a west coaster. Not too late here but I'm in bed cos I gotta work tomorrow. 

It's actually an iPhone pic! Im just reeeeeeeally close to the light. I'd love to see your paintings all lit up!! Play around with the lighting and camera settings a bit and I bet you'll get it right.


----------



## nuttynutskin

Whats up people seems my las t post didnt post for some reason... Now it seems to be working... I would jjsut like to say Happy memorial day and lets not forget those who ahve fought for this country and sacrficed SO Much!!! NO matter what your political beliefs are, u gotta respect the fuckn veterans who have served. Amen to that.


----------



## skillz~4~thrillz

nuttynutskin said:


> Whats up people seems my las t post didnt post for some reason... Now it seems to be working... I would jjsut like to say Happy memorial day and lets not forget those who ahve fought for this country and sacrficed SO Much!!! NO matter what your political beliefs are, u gotta respect the fuckn veterans who have served. Amen to that.



come to chat
http://tinychat.com/bluelightlounge


----------



## theotherside

Hey everyone  Good evening trinitee, having a good night?

Also I changed the title a bit swerlz....now it reads....swerlzin' down the otherside of the street in my 64. Like it?


----------



## oxytocin

jockin the bitches, slappin the hos

what's up yall. greeting from delaware, my first post in a social thread.

and i am maaaaaaaaaaaaangled, hope you're all feeling as good as i am 
hope i'm making sense too


----------



## JoshE

I shall be in TC in 15mins, just gonna shower.


----------



## gavatron@oz

fucken eazy e ,or was it nwa with eazy,cube and dre ren..OXYTOCIN??

joshE-- i know your single so watch out with th soapsuds in the shower... My mate slipped and gashed his head on the soap dish..im sure he was treating himself li,e an amusement park....and it wasnt a ferris wheele either! More like a haunted house..

Wear shoes with grip...

How r u joshE? Lmao


----------



## JoshE

Lmao!

I'm good mate, just waiting on my pay to go in so i can go get petrol. Ive walked into the shower still wearing socks...i think it was when i was coming down off acid or something 

Did you manage to upload those pictures?


----------



## gavatron@oz

^ fuck i totally forgot..ill pm u a thread

any fish lately? Ive been fucken lazy...i only go for flathead on soft plastics,and bull sharks in bakyard. Just throw cans of cat food out then balloon a mullet out


----------



## JoshE

Yea there been more sightings of Bullsharks further up the Swan River apparently. Havent been out in ages though..Not a fan of the cold haha

oh yea, and PM replied too


----------



## gavatron@oz

yeah they'll school up in the rivers and canals amd stay up there to breed in the fresher water to keep the little ones safe.

There the ones  you want to catch..2-3 foot.almost cute.but fucken fiesty when on land..especially when your off tap.


----------



## JoshE

hahaha imangine fishing on acid lol...That would be pretty sweet imo

Yea, Here in Perth, you see people paddling out with nets and try to trap the bullsharks..Ive seen some pretty huge ones being pulled up on shore.

Are they good eating?


----------



## gavatron@oz

not too good because the bigger they get,thenore ammonia in the meat..the flake(shark meat ) that u see in shops is from gummy sharks,aka wobbygong shark.

Any swell on in WA? We scored some kegs at TOS= south stradbroke island-called the other sidecos we paddle a causeway thats about 500m wide hell,jp to 45m deep,theycall it shark ally.but its worth the risk..

My crazy mate,bernard- paddled across at 1am,in pitch black darkness, with a whole mullet on his leg rope. Its on a prosurf vid..he was later diagnosed with amphetamine induced psychosis.. One of manymad fuckers i know.

Wheres that nutnutsBL'er? Thats not his nameijust forgot it..i was reading before he didnt remember the conversation from yesterday... What a maniac .lol.hedid sayhewas full off piss and ate 2 bars..that'll doit


----------



## the toad

theotherside said:


> Hey everyone  Good evening trinitee, having a good night?
> 
> Also I changed the title a bit swerlz....now it reads....swerlzin' down the otherside of the street in my 64. Like it?



Swerzin chemically insane down the otherside of the street in my 64  lmao


----------



## Swerlz

theotherside said:


> Hey everyone  Good evening trinitee, having a good night?
> 
> Also I changed the title a bit swerlz....now it reads....swerlzin' down the otherside of the street in my 64. Like it?



perfect


----------



## theotherside

No I like a mix of your title and my title.....now it reads Swerlzin down the street in my 64. Too catchy to change


----------



## Swerlz

theotherside said:


> No I like a mix of your title and my title.....now it reads Swerlzin down the street in my 64. Too catchy to change


----------



## theotherside

I have always loved your username......so easy to use in titles  
So how is work today? I am at home and too lazy to go the store for cigs  Gues I better get my ass up...woke up to some phenazepam so I'm a bit lazy.


----------



## Swerlz

Home today as well.. Chilling.. Glad to be back here, been gone for a week


----------



## theotherside

Getting into any trouble tonight? I am having a strictly norco/soma/phenaz weekend with maybe a little buds thrown in. Next week my g/f is going out of town and it will be time to explore! Will be off work for 3 days and should have plenty of care packages to choose from


----------



## Swerlz

lol woord

Tonight is the Heat game.. Game 1 of the NBA finals.. I'm not a big basketball fan, but i do enjoy yellin at them when they fuck up :D.. Gonna be watching it with my Pops, so probably no tomfoolery for me tonight


----------



## theotherside

Damn I had forgetten in my morning phenaz/bud haze! Hell yeah and this is going to be good ass  series...your state vs. mine  Who you picking and in how many games?
I say Miami 4-2


----------



## Swerlz

I think it's gonna go to Game 7.. but yeah im thinking 4-2 also


----------



## theotherside

Even though I'm in Houston I still have to go the home team in Dallas. My g/f is from DFW so she will be watching with me for once  It is cool as long as she dosn't start that..."why was that a 3 pointer and not a 2?"..type of shite. I will get her nice and happy with some Kratom and she should smile the whole way through.


----------



## Swerlz

theotherside said:


> Even though I'm in Houston I still have to go the home team in Dallas. My g/f is from DFW so she will be watching with me for once  It is cool as long as she dosn't start that..."why was that a 3 pointer and not a 2?"..type of shite. I will get *her nice and happy with some Kratom* and she should smile the whole way through.



heh my man


----------



## theotherside

So how is everyone else doing today/tonight? Ever have one of those days where you just wake up loving life(usually happens when I don't have work)...even the sunlight looks beautiful to me right now. Laying down on the back porch on my laptop looking up at beautiful sky, listening to feel good music(beatles/oasis) and surfing bluelight.
Gotta love life


----------



## coelophysis

Hey guys
I just spent the entire day cleaning a closet. It was interesting to see the time line date back to around the time I was 15ish. Found some total gems.
And a big bag of Gaba lol.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I added a pot leaf to the thread because I thought that was accurate enough.


----------



## the toad

I just packed a bowl


----------



## muvolution

damn, another new one already.


----------



## the toad

A bowl doesn't last long around me @muvolution lol


----------



## ChronicHD

Pass that over here.


----------



## theotherside

Pass it here when you get done  Hope everyone is having a fun night, or at least not suffering from the "dread" of hump day at work. Goodnight everyone!


----------



## Swerlz

WWOOOOOOOOOOOOOO awesome game it was



how'd you enjoy it TOS?


----------



## theotherside

Really good....the lebron dunks from wades passes were epic. Great game...I just hope that thursday the offense gets back on track. Their two defenses are just too damn good!
You like it?

I wish it was the Lakers and Heat myself though.


----------



## coelophysis

Smoking a couple bowls here. Then I'm about to put on Ace Ventura Pet Detective. I couldn't believe my girlfriend has never seen it. 
I'll be around probably.
*Blows smoke at screen*


----------



## Swerlz

FUUUUUUUUUUUUU The Lakers... I fuckin hate Kobe.. that nogg needs to retire already

yeah both defenses were great.. hope thursdays game is great too

that alley-oop at the end was sickcity. And Dirk looks like Cro Magnon man btw


@Laika, she has never seen it??!?!?!? OMG blasphemy! Are you goin to show her When Nature Calls?


----------



## amapola

Any Atlanta Thrasher fans in the house :D:D:D:D:D


----------



## Swerlz

hahah Yeah I saw that... Winnipeg?!? Really?? hahaha

I wonder who they are going to replace ATL in the East now


----------



## amapola

I think they might as well  It's pretty much as in the middle of Canada as you can get.  Planes make it all moot anyways.  Of course the central Canada location means the market is well under a million people haha.  Well there is no historic reason to think a NHL franchise there might not be feasible right?


----------



## nuttynutskin

wuts up guise im on chat
 hopefully skillz shows her tits again...


----------



## coelophysis

Boredom..


*NSFW*: 



Taking a heroic dose of a psychedelic explained with the help of imagery..

So you dropped about 50 minutes ago. You're feeling funny.
You head to the bathroom that's when you catch your self in the mirror, but only, it isn't you any more..




Zippered!
So you head back to your den. You pop on your favorite indie album.





You pack a bowl a take a few rips. The music hits you, the weed hits you, and the EXPERIENCE hits you.
You look up at the ceiling..




zwoah!

You forget your body for a while and get sucked into a vortex of infinite space and flowing colors, it's a long, long spiraling upward session.





You're getting hints. Though it's still really so hard to visually digest so soon..But you're getting an idea..




All so heavy. But it begins to come clear. You see the path, much easier too. And it's so beautiful.




I believe I have seen it.. I'm really staring at the _face of a fractaclly visually appealing way out there somewhere gawd..
_





Usually by the end of it, you're all like-


----------



## nuttynutskin

lolz


----------



## coelophysis

Swerlz said:


> @Laika, she has never seen it??!?!?!? OMG blasphemy! Are you goin to show her When Nature Calls?



In time. Unfortunately I don't have that one on the DVD..


----------



## nuttynutskin

im listenin to stp, sponge and some REO SPEEDWAGONN!!!! :D

might be time to hit up the cult FIRE WOMAN SOON!


----------



## gavatron@oz

nuttynut... You must of been nicely fucked up the other night on the piss and bars...cos i read a post and u did'nt know who i was,and we were on here talking about an omelette you were making...

I like your style


----------



## skillz~4~thrillz

nuttynutskin said:


> wuts up guise im on chat
> hopefully skillz shows her tits again...



not if you post shit like this in the NEW MEMBERS INTRO SOCIAL you nut job!!!
and yes...it will inexorably happen again...i just never say when or where. you just have to be one of those lucky people at the right place and the right time.
you are truly the real mcoy...nuttynutskin!!!


----------



## gavatron@oz

^thats piss funny Skillz, i though your arking up but then you turn to the table around..how u been.

You mentioned Summer heights high(CHRIS LILLY), i just remembered because his new show-Angry boys is on in a few minutes..You have to check it out on you tube..

Certain type of humour,but i know that you'll giggle your ass off


----------



## skillz~4~thrillz

i've been up a few days...poor woman's LSD. i'm glad you reminded me of the other show. I'll check it out after this current speed rush passes,which although i need to sleep soon,i hope i can ride this bitch out a few more hours. i hate giving in once i get to this state.

nah-nutty is just nutty. it takes alot to piss me off. besides,i was flashing my tits repeatedly in tinychat. i just like bullshitting and fucking off with everyone. I love Bluelight! but not as much as I love my own tits!
i think everyone would agree that is a fair statement.


----------



## gavatron@oz

well said, what u mean  by poor mans speed.adderal /dextroamphetamine(pharmaceuticals ??)

i love my stims .street gear. Theres been 4-mar getting around a bit in oz..making it fucken hard to quit..im coming out of a 5-6month meth binge.. And hurting

i would stay up,and go to work everyday for 6-7 days and nights..it fucked me up physically.but im pfetty sure my heads come out of it fairly unscaved.

Ive gotta work out whats giving me this symptom of drug addiction.always something..weed.mdma,speed.acid.heavy coke,heavy meth..faaaaaark.


----------



## JoshE

Man, today dragged the fook on 

Oh well, two more days then its a 3 day weekend  Monday is a public holiday FTW

Hows everyone going?


----------



## gavatron@oz

fucken sweeet.you on the forklift all day or all sorts of dispatch??
Those days suck dick hard..your only young joshE so find something you enjoy doing..or its a cunt..im thinking about hitting perth for a change. Theres a composite place called Matrix.i had a job offer there a while back, but couldnt for seewhat was coming my way.what i would bring should i say

what u doing tonight?


----------



## JoshE

Yea man, just sitting on my ass all day on the fork..It's cruisy , but i swear you could die from the boardom.

Yea man, Perth is pretty chill...If i were you though, Id think about going to the mines..My mate Andrew just went up last week and he's on $375 a day...Crazy cash imo. I'm going to work on going up there when i get back from HK.

Tonight? Might watch a few episodes of NCIS and then hit the sack..wbu? Oh and i got a msg from my cousin..He reckons he has smokable white uncut...Keenasallhell


----------



## gavatron@oz

yeah the mines are an option.but just remember tjat when people say they on 1500 a week,they dont mention its80 hr weeksaway from home,fucken hot,and its usually 18-21 days straight work with7 off..and fucken hard work. Geta trade while your there. Do it while youngComing from the forklift you wont know whats happening... Im suprised your nota fat prick.

Where yourcousin??HK?? That would make things fun
watch getting pinched..smoke much shards??

U still drifting? Or trying to drift?lol

ive gottawork out pm photos..but from my phone.


----------



## gavatron@oz

SKILLZ-did you nod off??


----------



## skillz~4~thrillz

gavatron@oz said:


> well said, what u mean  by poor mans speed.adderal /dextroamphetamine(pharmaceuticals ??)
> 
> i love my stims .street gear. Theres been 4-mar getting around a bit in oz..making it fucken hard to quit..im coming out of a 5-6month meth binge.. And hurting
> 
> i would stay up,and go to work everyday for 6-7 days and nights..it fucked me up physically.but im pfetty sure my heads come out of it fairly unscaved.
> 
> Ive gotta work out whats giving me this symptom of drug addiction.always something..weed.mdma,speed.acid.heavy coke,heavy meth..faaaaaark.


we might be related. longest i stayed up on ice was a week. but i made it 8 days when i got totally clean @ 24. it's not about addiction  to drugs-it's addiction period. ANYTHING CAN BE JUNK. i am a through and through junkie. when i got clean and went to NA meetings i got addicted to meetings and the 12 steps. i wanted to be the Narcotics Anonymous poster child.srsly...taking drugs is just one way addiction manifests itself. some ppl steal,fuck,kill ect...fack i am too twaked to have this convo now...to be continued


JoshE said:


> Man, today dragged the fook on
> 
> Oh well, two more days then its a 3 day weekend  Monday is a public holiday FTW
> 
> Hows everyone going?



awww...at least the day is over and i am literally punch drunk. my very recent ex gf calls me at like 1:30 am to tell me she is holding my shit hostage and she hoped i killed myself bc i was a waste of space and air and a supportive fam...ect. then she said she would beat my ass. now i had a gf who was ex military-6ft tall and knew some basic martial arts. i used to be a bad bitch but she waited until i has reconstructive surgery on my ankle and started beating my ass,i mean punches in the face throwing me on the floor and STOMPING me in my goddamn kidneys. i've lived that life and i am over it. i'll never be a victim again. and my current ex is my size-5'2"...we are wee little things but i still have alot of my physical upper strength from before my accident and i told that bitch i would straight kick her ass if she so much as put a finger on me.
she just started blowing up my phone w/ texts-saying the same old shit. then calls me on the phone to tell me what a piece of shit i am and that i am a twat and a cunt....TWATEVER-i was in the bar biz for 5 years including tending bar and i've been called much worse. i'm just so over her menopausal refusal to go to the goddamn doc and get some fucking hormones. she will go to get her speed and methadone RXs to shoot up-she is the one who finally showed me how to fix and shoot and shot me up the 1st 50 times @ least-but she can't go to the vag doc and get hormones. i told her off-finally. 
fuck that story...back to fun and laughter and shenanigans!!!
what are you up to now?


----------



## JoshE

gavatron@oz said:


> yeah the mines are an option.but just remember tjat when people say they on 1500 a week,they dont mention its80 hr weeksaway from home,fucken hot,and its usually 18-21 days straight work with7 off..and fucken hard work. Geta trade while your there. Do it while youngComing from the forklift you wont know whats happening... Im suprised your nota fat prick.
> 
> Where yourcousin??HK?? That would make things fun
> watch getting pinched..smoke much shards??
> 
> U still drifting? Or trying to drift?lol
> 
> ive gottawork out pm photos..but from my phone.



Haha nah man my cousin lives here in Perth..Might grab some next wee %)

Drifiting...Hmm as much as i want to get back into it..i never will  Cant afford it plus i don't have the time.


----------



## JoshE

Skillz..that sucks  Honestly i feel bad after reading that..Nobody should have to put up with shit like that. You're defiantly not a waste of space either.

Even though we live on the other side of world i care for ya and if you ever need to rant or talk..hit me up and I'm glad were mates now too!

Im off to bed  I'm run down, feel like shit and tired  Good night NMI social 

Everyone else take care


----------



## skillz~4~thrillz

gavatron@oz said:


> SKILLZ-did you nod off??



hell no...i am hard core. still shootin speed...i was just writing a small novel for you lovely Aussie mate of mine. i'm fuckin revved up and ready to go. also had to go drink a nutritional shake and fill my gallon of water-i shit you not i drink at least 2 gallons of water a day. always been a thirsty girl-in fact i dnt think i was a severe alcoholic for 8 years,i was just really thirsty and in the restaurant biz you are surrounded by liquor and beer. i was just tryin to quench my thirst. lmao
now i am fully loaded-vitamins,meds-everything i need ,except cigs-i am a light smoker now so it will be fine-i am set for at least the next 4/5 hours.
i also type slow as fuck and can't spell. so my long ass posts take for-fucking-ever to post. as just proven 2 posts in a row!
lol...everything is so pretty. i need to shoot up,take some magnesium and get my water drank on. i shall not nod. have faith. i'm just fucked up &everything takes forever. i am here...watching. lmao...i am nuttypussylips...that is my new name.
i bet the mods are gonna hate this polite,non-offensive post'

Bwahahahahahahahahaha!


----------



## gavatron@oz

i like the way you roll.is it speed or meth u banging?? We hardly get amphet here anymore,methmakes more money and precurses are readily available.im charged myself actually..andi know what u mean by typing..im on a phone because my ex took the lap top.

I try drink water when tweaking..but then i piss like a fucken school girl.. Does the magnesium really work to help with re dosing?? 

Ive gotta try and kick the meth.its fucking my life upa bit now.its te times what you guys pay..

Tell the misses to fucken settle herself down unless she like eating hospital food through a straw..mine attacked me the night she fucked off.i dont,and wont hit a woman,but you women are crazy..

What hormones your miss' need.not to be nosey


----------



## gavatron@oz

im going to go out tomoz night and go off the rails.  theres a good pub thatgoes rank on thursday nights with foreign uni students..tho im getting old for that shit a bit.lucky i look young..

But its always fightnight down there,sure u wouldve seen a few in the bar industry..gets heavy here on the gold coast,where im from..

Got work at 6,i wont sleep tho..i workli,ea fuc,en demon posessed charged up.i didnt eat dinner tho..fark


----------



## skillz~4~thrillz

gavatron@oz said:


> i like the way you roll.is it speed or meth u banging?? We hardly get amphet here anymore,methmakes more money and precurses are readily available.im charged myself actually..andi know what u mean by typing..im on a phone because my ex took the lap top.
> 
> I try drink water when tweaking..but then i piss like a fucken school girl.. Does the magnesium really work to help with re dosing??
> 
> Ive gotta try and kick the meth.its fucking my life upa bit now.its te times what you guys pay..
> 
> Tell the misses to fucken settle herself down unless she like eating hospital food through a straw..mine attacked me the night she fucked off.i dont,and wont hit a woman,but you women are crazy..
> 
> What hormones your miss' need.not to be nosey


i'm bangin' extracted Methylphenidate(MPH)....it's my ADD  RX...like a 3rd cousin to cocaine....it's what ritalin is made of but mine is time release so the process is lengthy.

magnesium helps w/ jaw clenching,redosing and having an empty stomach and something over the counter for reflux too.

meth and opes were killing me til our dealer got popped-best thing that cldv happened. all i do is shoot my ADD RX-or distilled water,i have an addiction to the needle itself-and i smoke herb.  now once a year at bonnaroo i get early 20s facked up. i am gonna blow up one one shot of pure crystal MDMA,smoke as much herb as possible-hopefully find some opium or oxys or morphine bc my leg is shit,maybe some K,shrooms and some jager bombs and beer-pref Tennents or Peroni or Red Stripe. it's my 5 days to just play. and dance and let my cares fly away w/ the wind. 
the rest of the year...it's just been the MPH and herb. i gotta cut out the needle and i'll be in good shape compared to beginning this journey over a decade ago.

as far as my ex...idk. she is in her early 40s...idk anything about menopause,prob just estrogen. fuck her though. 3 years and alot of work. she has to want to get better...i can't make her.

my herb guy just called...he is back w/ my candy and purple herb. i need to go deal w/ that and then i'll get stoned and chat.
THAT WILL BE A LAUGH!!! brb


----------



## gavatron@oz

sweet.i gotta try eat.off to the 24hr mcdonalds i go


----------



## skillz~4~thrillz

i'll be on later,mate...if i dnt reply,semd me a PM bc my fone tells me i have a new PM. there is no telling what I'll be into,but whatever it is it will be oh so good. 

******the PM thing goes for anyone who logs on and wants to chat. send me a PM bc i am not gonna sit here all day and refresh my screen,ya know???but my fone will tell me i have a new email letting me know i have a new PM. it takes a few minutes so be patient,bitches.

I LOVE YOU ALL. This community and this new crew fuckin rocks. I  Bluelight 4 EVA!
lol

much peace and love....skillz


----------



## gavatron@oz

No WUCKING FORRIES SKILLZ-didnt make it to maccas.too much effort


----------



## the toad

Stupid surgery... I never take painkillers for more than 2 days in a row but took them for 4 straight days and now haven and ugh... lol... not horribly bad but still feel a bit on the sicly side... good reminder of not to do too much I guess


----------



## skillz~4~thrillz

gavatron@oz said:


> No WUCKING FORRIES SKILLZ-didnt make it to maccas.too much effort



why not have a vegemite sandwich? bc..........................................
you come from the land down under...where women glow and men plunder.
lol....my herb is here...3.5 Gs-free from last big batch and i'm getting price cut on the NEW shipment that will be here friday. my gut and i have been tight for 10 yrs....used to be biz partners. he just said he was thinking of me and brought me a "tide em over bag" bc i'd been such a good friend&my life has been shit for the past few months. I LOVE that we are tight like that and that karma really comes through when you need it.


do you not have groceries in your home AT ALL? 

and wtf is vegimte exactly?


----------



## skillz~4~thrillz

Chemically Insane said:


> Stupid surgery... I never take painkillers for more than 2 days in a row but took them for 4 straight days and now haven and ugh... lol... not horribly bad but still feel a bit on the sicly side... good reminder of not to do too much I guess



i totally feel you on this. i have detoxed off opes twice in my life and there won't be a 3rd. 1st one was bc i was making too much money @ 23/24 and had too many connects and too many buyers.that one was my fault. 2nd one was a legit RX after my accident. it would have been fine,but i got the rug pulled out from under me when they basically black balled me and i got fired. there i was-on all these opes bc i needed them and i lost my fackin insurance! i was hooked,turned to the streets,hustling and coping any way we cld,but it got old fast and i doped down over 9 months. it was hell but i did it. even now 5 yrs later,i won't take a legit opiate RX. i can't run the risk of waking up one day and having to start that process over. i live w/ the pain. and my shrink gives me neurontin-which does help a lil-and it works well w/ my Bipolar meds. 

i just live w/ it...i think that is why i can't quite  make peace with it yet. bc i feel it all day everyday.

oh well,fuck that sad shit....what are you going to eat?


----------



## skillz~4~thrillz

i am finally about to put fire to this herb. it's so beautiful and pungent and i just want to cuddle w/ it before i get high....after i get stoned,it could get very interesting around here.


----------



## Trinitee

Yesterday was all kinds of fail. I will see to it that this day is better. 

How is everyone on this MUCH BETTER day? Winning?


----------



## the toad

Well I went and got a hot cocoa cuz I'm freezing and gotta be at work... got a sausage biscuit from mcdonalds too but took one bite and didn't want any more lol... illbe fine tomorrow I'm guessing... I was only on the stuff for 5 days... but its the stuff I used to be on for years so my body remebers easily I think... I still like to take them once ina while and I never have any WD symptoms but apparently 5 days is too many lol


----------



## Trinitee

Sorry to hear that C I. Hopefully you'll be back to tip-top in a day or two. Much better than staring down the barrel of PAWS.


----------



## skillz~4~thrillz

Trinitee said:


> Yesterday was all kinds of fail. I will see to it that this day is better.
> 
> How is everyone on this MUCH BETTER day? Winning?


MUCH BETTER!!! thanks for asking....how are you? what are you doing today?


----------



## Trinitee

I have to work. (boo!) but then I've got a date (yay!). Gonna go see Hangover 2. Hilarity will surely ensue.


----------



## theotherside

I'm thinking of a song by a crappy band named Blink 182...........

WORK SUCKS, I know............

God today is trying my patience here at work...been bitched at one too many times..GRRRR


----------



## the toad

Thanks trinitee... I'm thinking ill be fine tomorrow... yesterday was fine and I had none... day 2 is normally my sickest... day 3 is always brighter


----------



## skillz~4~thrillz

Trinitee said:


> I have to work. (boo!) but then I've got a date (yay!). Gonna go see Hangover 2. Hilarity will surely ensue.


let me know how the movie is....and your date


theotherside said:


> I'm thinking of a song by a crappy band named Blink 182...........
> 
> WORK SUCKS, I know............
> 
> God today is trying my patience here at work...been bitched at one too many times..GRRRR



awwwwwww,TOS,i hate  that you are having such a bad day. how much longer do you have before you are off?


----------



## theotherside

About 3 hours...I'm also going to refill my norco script today so I'm relying on kratom and loperamide to get me through the day. I will be feeling better at around 4:12pm central time though! 

How are you skillz? CI? Hope you have fun on your date trinitee


----------



## Trinitee

Off to work, but I leave you with this:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aghBrGfF2Bw&feature=youtube_gdata_player

And this:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bflZhokvYl4&feature=youtube_gdata_player

Because it's cute and funny and it makes me smile.


----------



## theotherside

Thanks trinitee it did make me smile  Have a safe date and enjoy the movie!


----------



## theotherside

L A I K A.....are you out there??? I sense your mind....


----------



## coelophysis

I am, you're good.
Unfortunately it's almost time to go to work.
Did you see my NSFW post on the other page that I made last night out of boredom?


----------



## theotherside

I'm about to leave work and you have go....don't you just hate this green paper prison game?? Oh well now we can buy shiny things and smile inducers 

No I will have to check it out...by the way I'm loving your artwork man..must send me more.


----------



## skillz~4~thrillz

i got caught up in a cpl movies-"Kinsey" w~ Liam Neeson and Laura Liney and "Trannsamerica" w/Felicity Huffman and Kevin Zegers. i'd nver seen "Kinsey" before but it was REALLY great and i've seen "Transamerica" probably 30 times. i love it!
I did nod for about 20  min and then ate some frosted flakes.
now 4:20 approaches and i am about to blaze!!! omg this herb is so gorgeous and sticky and stinks so good. 
it's 4:20 PM here...perfect timing!!!holy shit this herb taste so good! and i have 1 more shot fixed up. i am about to be twisted. 
hell tot the yeah! barang it!


----------



## skillz~4~thrillz

you guys....
i am super cereal about this. 
3 hits off that bowl and i am stoned like i haven't bee in a long time. 
so crazy bc yesterday absolutely sucked donkey balls,ans today is awesome.
nap was good. i cld use a cpl more hours much i feel much better. 
i am fuckiin' stoned out of my mind. it feels so good.
i might check t tinychat out if i remember how to fuckin do it
my happy ass is fried!


----------



## Carver Slice

wuts up peoples


----------



## skillz~4~thrillz

hey you! where have you been?
good to see you around. 
hope you are well!

peace and love...........skillz


----------



## Carver Slice

Ive been doing ok, had some kratom wd to deal with so i wasnt posting much

but im starting to feel better. Thank Goodness   :D


----------



## the toad

I envy you @skillz... I've smoked all the herb I had and still feel pretty crappy.... o well... gettin more herb here in a bit lol... and tomorrows forecast looks a lot brighter so I think ill be fine lol


----------



## muvolution

Skillz your mannerisms and way of writing reminds me alot of one of my best friends ... she was one of the first people to smoke weed with me like.... 10 years ago. shit. could've done without thinking about that since I'm getting too old for this shit! 
She's super cool though, you should feel honored.


----------



## theotherside

Hey muv what's up in your world man? Any good opies on your plate this week? Sitting here craving something stronger than these norcos....today they just aren't cutting it.


----------



## the toad

Opiates would make me feel lovely rite now... but not later lol... its damn hard to not take some too... and I was only on it a week... glad I decided to try a break now instead of goin the whole 2 weeks... would have been hell after 2 if its this crappy after only 5 days... I've smoked a crap load of herb tho and I'm finally feeling kinda better... I think tomorrow ill be nearly normal just a bit slow... I hope lol


----------



## theotherside

Yeah somedays they make me feel god-like and days like today they feel like some nasty medicine. Tolerance never really matters for me it is just different days different effects.


----------



## muvolution

I've got my dilaudid but I'm pretty over it. Probably going to switch to suboxone for a while just to switch it up. I find that after about a month the dilaudid loses most effictiveness and I need to switch off, since even suboxone works pretty well for pain.


----------



## the toad

I'm talking about withdrawals lol


----------



## the toad

Like I say I'm feeling better... puked first off this morning... then felt gradually better all day as I smoked more herb.... then ate a burger fries and coke and that hit the spot nicely so I know ill feel a lot better tomorrow 

Once I get an apetite I'm good


----------



## theotherside

Man if I had one hydromorphone tablet right now I would be in heaven for a few..
Sorry to hear about your w/d CI...I hate those in between times where the layer of film(sweat) starts up.


----------



## the toad

I know it doesn't seem like much but reading here today reeally helped keep my spirits up... sorta to only ones I could be honest with and just say what I was thinkin 

Thank you all


----------



## muvolution

yeah... i have to remember I'm pretty lucky. 

I actually really like this compared to opana because it still has a considerable "kick" even if you do it everyday since the half-life is so short. the downside is I have to try not to end up railroad trackin it.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

muvolution said:


> I've got my dilaudid but I'm pretty over it. Probably going to switch to suboxone for a while just to switch it up. I find that after about a month the dilaudid loses most effictiveness and I need to switch off, since even suboxone works pretty well for pain.



Interesting, that Suboxone works well for pain.    It only worked somewhat well for me, but it was enough to work effectively enough so I was going to be OK in the end.


----------



## coelophysis

Sup guys who's on?


----------



## Swerlz

I am.. but not much longer

Phenobarb and Rum.....


----------



## coelophysis

Heh. I finally have a day off tomorrow so I'm gonna be staying up late doin' my thang most likely.


----------



## smackcraft

Finally i have fixed my sleep pattern wooo hooo 

hows everyone doing ?


----------



## gavatron@oz

I thought you had fallen off the face of the earth .. How have you been?


----------



## smackcraft

oh not bad, ive just been watching alot of movies and doing art the past week so ive been pretty quiet in here lol

how about u ?


----------



## nuttynutskin

skillz~4~thrillz said:


> you are truly the real mcoy...nuttynutskin!!!



thank u ma'am


----------



## nuttynutskin

alright checking back in been at the coast all day dirnking pints of hamm's, chain smoking, and o course the xannies.

now im listenin to Alice In CHAINS!!!


----------



## coelophysis

Fuck that tinychat thing. It made my computer freeze up so terribly.


----------



## nuttynutskin

Jealous anyone? ;lol


----------



## nuttynutskin




----------



## gavatron@oz

hey mate..did someone forget the surf??

Heres a bit of oz 4 u..


----------



## gavatron@oz

all the maniacs roaming the beaches with lumps of wood get locked up in oz as you can see in the photo..lmao.your days activities gave mean idea.. Km gonna grab a few bourbons and eat some bars.got 4 bottles yesterday..that should last june.


----------



## gavatron@oz

all the maniacs roaming the beaches with lumps of wood get locked up in oz as you can see in the photo..lmao.your days activities gave mean idea.. Km gonna grab a few bourbons and eat some bars.got 4 bottles yesterday..that should last june.


----------



## nuttynutskin

sweet get on chat imma go back on there as long as theres' no naked guys on e dancing around.


----------



## nuttynutskin

gavatron@oz said:


> all the maniacs roaming the beaches with lumps of wood get locked up in oz as you can see in the photo...



well i didn't get caught, but why else you think the beach was clear of people?
they made good shark bait.


----------



## gavatron@oz

have a look at the surf on the goldie today..fucken cracking....

Put that in your pipe and smoke it


----------



## JoshE

^ Its pumping!

You better have gone out! What was the swell?

..oh and NMI Mods, sorry for going mental posting in your forum..


----------



## the toad

I feel MUCH better today  

The sun is shining, and I'm starving... gonna take a shower and go get some food


----------



## smackcraft

hey all, i loved bein here but i amde a tit of mys elf so im leavin BL

goodbye evryone


----------



## slave22

ello all! meep!


----------



## the toad

Wtf are you talking about smakcraft? You can't leave... there's no leaving =(


----------



## theotherside

smackcraft said:


> hey all, i loved bein here but i amde a tit of mys elf so im leavin BL
> 
> goodbye evryone



WTF are you talking about man?? You better stay around or I'm flying to the UK  PM me with any problem...I'm sure I can help you out.


TO CI: Glad to see you are feeling better today man. Remember that everyday is different, some good some bad


----------



## the toad

^ yea @smakcraft don't go.... that's what I was trynna say in my post but yea.... your one of my favorites on here 

And thank you @tos... I knew I would feel better today... that's the difference tho now... back in the day I just would have gotten more... in fact that wasmy first impulse was to call the guy.... lol... but I was like "o yea that would be smart... get all hooked again" and I didn't call the guy I toughed it out with a semi smile knowing I'm better than the drug that used to rule my life =F

I think its good for me to get a lil taste of withdrawals every couple years to make me remember how much it sucks.... and that's just after a couple days not a couple months or years...

Is not hard to dael with anymore....I just remeber how much worse it gets if you give in when ur body asks for more....

Its not fun at the time but it makes me a stronger person....

That's how I see it anyways lol


----------



## theotherside

Yeah I'm not sure what happened but I will get to the bottom of it sooner or later. Sometimes people just need a few day break from bluelight to take care of things in real life. 
So how is your night going CI?


----------



## the toad

Its going well today... I just got back from the oral surgeonsfor my checkup and all is well there... he asked me if I needed more meds and I declined... don't really want any more rite now lol

I'm bout to grill up some steaks... set them in marinade earlier today... got to take off work early... went by the music store and oogled the strat I can't afford.... then went home and played for a bit.... went over to the college and grabbed a course catalog and made an appt with a counselor.... pretty damn good day id say... thank you for asking

I trust your day went equally nicely?


----------



## Trinitee

WTF smackcraft? Who made you wanna leave? I will smack(craft) a b!tch up in here!

K I need help. Super important serious time kids. My first EVAH edm event in a few days. Squee! Can you help me decide what to wear? It's outdoors, but there's a tent. Forecast says rain.  I wanna wear a dress but then I'll have no pockets for all my stuff... What do you see girls wearing? I wanna look super awesome but Im not gonna dress in a costume or wear stilts or anything


----------



## the toad

I rock it like this @trinitee


----------



## Trinitee

Love it!

I went shopping today and trying on a few things made me hate myself. And all I could think was how I can't wait till I'm there, in the proper "headspace" where I feel fucking gorgeous and could care less about shit like that.


----------



## theotherside

How was your date the other night trinitee? Did you enjoy the hangover part 2?

How is everyone else doing this fine thursday evening?


----------



## Trinitee

Date was fun. Hangover 2 is a raunchier version of the first. A lot of similar gags but I still had plenty of laughs. 

How bout you? Any plans for the weekend?


----------



## theotherside

Oh yes my g/f will be going out of town for an entire week so I am planning some guy stuff. Like risky business but minus the hookers  Every relationship, even great ones need breaks from time to time. She is going to visit her mom and brother and I will probably stay home and write music and try out a few new "toys" that I otherwise wouldn't be able to.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Sounds like fun TOS.


----------



## the toad

What's goin on @captain? I made the mistake of falling asleep way too early this afternoon after grilling some steak and sausage now I am awake yet I don't work till 8am so kinda bored and tryin to fall back asleep for a while... but I'm actually doing well... feeling all back to normal after 2 days of feeling like total crap after taking dilaudid for only 5 days post op.... myy body remebers that stuff for sure lol... prolly partially why I'm all awake in the middle of the night.... today was the third day and I woke up feeling good and norrmal.... pretty much lol

I think you already heard of this but yea I'm  insomniatical the moment so I babble and make up words...


----------



## theotherside

Thanks Captain...as much as I love her, I need this little time to be with myself. Never underestimate how important "you" time is in this life. 

Glad you are feeling better CI....I am also an insomniac of sorts so you are in good company!


----------



## the toad

@tos, outta nowhere.... lol I just looked and it said u were offline lol I was gonna address that last post to you as well lol


----------



## the toad

I'm not normally much of one... just every now and then.... but tonite is one of those nights it seems.... o well... I cojld think of a lot worse things to deal with than occasional insomnia


----------



## theotherside

Yeah I was working on the trip report hall of fame stuff..closing the poll and whatnot. Yeah on fridays at work I am known for leaving for lunch meaning I go take a power nap in my car. I come home friday and nap for a few hours and then I'm good to go for the weekend. My g/f leaves sunday but I have off tuesday from work. Sweet freedom! You married?


----------



## the toad

Nope... I think that's not for me... I've never had even a long term gf lol.... maybe 7 months max... and that was a long time ago...

Idk I'm not fully against it I just don't really see it happening...


----------



## theotherside

Yeah it has its ups and downs(if you are reading this I love you sweetie  ). Most of the time it is awesome to have a person to laugh at life with, but for a drug user, more like drug nerd...sometimes I need space to go on trips inside of my mind


----------



## Fixed5217

what's  up new social

I had an interesting night, saw my friends band play which was awesome....went to there afterparty which was killed by this drunk black dude who tried to fight 15 of me and my friends. most of us were bigger than him but not a one of us trying to start something.

I tried to tell that we didn't want any thing or any trouble, and he cold cocked me. Turned the other cheek  as I was already trying to diffuse it, but did ready a shattered beer bottle and a belt around my other fist in case it turned nasty.

I don't know what happened with the whole thing, but I left as there were like ten others crashing at my friends apt where the altercation took place.


----------



## theotherside

What kind of music do they play? 
God I hate drunk fighting man....I got jumped once outside of Fitz's here in houston one time while on a low dose trip....worst night ever. Psychedelics and ethanol don't mix


----------



## Fixed5217

kinda chill chili peps stuff--they had some sick instrumental stuff thrown in, their old recordings won't do them justice though.
http://www.reverbnation.com/theprefontaine

and i wasn't at all drunk or trying to fight, but i would have trounced that motherfucker if necessary, as would have any of my friends. absorbing the hit just seemed like the right thing to do


----------



## theotherside

Sweet thanks for the link man...I love supported bands any way  I can. I have been to concerts where me and my friends showed and 2 other chicks....they were signed and everything  Love cheering out for songs that they think noone would know. So much fun.


----------



## muvolution

theotherside said:


> God I hate drunk fighting man....I got jumped once outside of Fitz's here in houston one time while on a low dose trip....worst night ever. Psychedelics and ethanol don't mix



shit man, if I had to get jumped I would probably want it to happen while tripping. I have a very calm demeanor and am not much of a fighter, but you get in that "tripping" mentality and any threat to your safety gets a swift and severe reaction without thinking about the consequences. 

Fighting in general though is uber shitty, and should only be done as a last resort.


----------



## the toad

2 words... pepper spray


----------



## nuttynutskin

Fixed5217 said:


> what's  up new social
> 
> I had an interesting night, saw my friends band play which was awesome....went to there afterparty which was killed by this drunk black dude who tried to fight 15 of me and my friends. most of us were bigger than him but not a one of us trying to start something.
> 
> I tried to tell that we didn't want any thing or any trouble, and he cold cocked me. Turned the other cheek  as I was already trying to diffuse it, but did ready a shattered beer bottle and a belt around my other fist in case it turned nasty.
> 
> I don't know what happened with the whole thing, but I left as there were like ten others crashing at my friends apt where the altercation took place.



So he punched you and you didn't do shit about it? WTF? I would've slashed his throat with a fuckin broken whiskey bottle and then gone and got the crowbar out of my car to make sure he wasn't getting up after that.


----------



## the toad

Well since everyone is all fired up... I have a good story.... my buddy just got pulled over this morning on his way to my pad to hook some herb... we have licenses so that was cool... but they tossed his car and found a marquis tester I gave him... the coptook it and said he's gonna let him off with a warning for having "drug paraphanalia"... I wish I was there... my guy had no idea and is on probation so he just wanted to go and didn't question it...

Cops are just bullies hese days.... and extortionists... and liars when they get to court... but the judge always believes the cop....


----------



## coelophysis

Stopped at home from work real quick to roll a doob and say hey!
Peace outside.


----------



## nuttynutskin

whats up motherfuckerz


----------



## theotherside

What's up nutty...having a crazy friday night?? I am pleasantly euphoric at the moment listening to some jams(stuff you probably wouldn't like  ).


----------



## nuttynutskin

theotherside said:


> What's up nutty...having a crazy friday night?? I am pleasantly euphoric at the moment listening to some jams(stuff you probably wouldn't like  ).



not too crazy, jsut got out in the sun and took some pics. now im drinkin dxm cough syrup after the beer and danax earlier. lol

you'd be surprised tho I like a lot of different music. right now im listening to trip hop.


----------



## nuttynutskin

you shoudl get on chat btw.


----------



## NeighborhoodThreat

^I thought that was the point of the socials!!!


----------



## coelophysis

And droppin in one more time 
Be home in a hour and a half for real. Miss you guys.


----------



## NeighborhoodThreat

Much love Laika!


----------



## theotherside

Hey laika hurry home man I'm bored tonight 
How is your night NT?


----------



## SinisterMuffin

Hello, all!  How goes your evenings?


----------



## theotherside

Going good just having a slow night..nothing crazy. Need to rest this brain of mine for the next couple of days. How is your night going Ms. Muffin?


----------



## nuttynutskin

theotherside said:


> Going good just having a slow night..nothing crazy. Need to rest this brain of mine for the next couple of days. How is your night going Ms. Muffin?



y u no wanna chat?


----------



## theotherside

We are chatting man...bluelight is my domain  Chatting off serves no purpose because they don't keep track of your post count  Who all is chatting in tiny tonight?


----------



## SinisterMuffin

My night's going well.  Went to the movies with some friends earlier - was finally offered a job today (pending drug test results - unless my prescriptions show false positives, I'll be good to go ;P)...so I'd say I'm doing quite well.  Just waiting for my sleeping meds to kick in now - probably going to finish reading up May's nominations for Trip Report of the Month in just a few here...

You been putting your brain through a lot lately?


----------



## theotherside

Yeah between fights with the g/f, over use of entactogens and working 50 hours a week my brain is in need of some R and R. My g/f will be going to see her family for a week to smooth things over and give me some space which I need.....ok enough of my soap opera!


----------



## NeighborhoodThreat

Smacked on buprenorphine, a tiny bit of lorazepam and got some dextroamphetamine hanging out in the background!


----------



## theotherside

I knew you were feeling awesome NT....you had like 6 of the top 20 posts when I hit new posts  That is like what bluelight looks like when I'm on a drone posting rampage


----------



## SinisterMuffin

theotherside said:


> Yeah between fights with the g/f, over use of entactogens and working 50 hours a week my brain is in need of some R and R. My g/f will be going to see her family for a week to smooth things over and give me some space which I need.....ok enough of my soap opera!



Oh no!  I'm sorry to hear about the fights.    Hopefully the time away will help give y'all the space you need to get things back on track.  Though we just met, I'll totally be an ear if you need to vent or anything.

50 hours a week with entactogens will definitely cause some wear and tear - you should eat, sleep, and relax as much as possible this weekend to help recover.  That'll put you in better spirits for when your girlfriend gets back!


----------



## SinisterMuffin

NeighborhoodThreat said:


> Smacked on buprenorphine, a tiny bit of lorazepam and got some dextroamphetamine hanging out in the background!



 I have no idea what any of those are, but the exclamation point tells me you're feeling good.  XD


----------



## theotherside

Bupe is an opioid that helps people stay off of other opiates/opioids like Heroin/oxy. Lorazepam is a benzo and dextro is an amp. Nice combo NT 
What are you on tonight ms muffin?


----------



## NeighborhoodThreat

Hell yeah man!   I did the Tums method with the Dexedrine today so its lasting a lot longer which is actually quite nice (I took the IR formulation, I usually take the XRs since they're smoother).  That, mixed with bupe makes me quite loquacious.


----------



## muvolution

TOS - gotta keep some space to keep things exciting I've always found.

I'm rushin' on the last of my Dilaudid. I had planned to go tomorrow to get a refill since I am now not so excited about the bupe idea since if I don't have to I would like to avoid wd's, but I got a call around 10 saying I have to work tomorrow so I doubt I can go. Super bummed out.

At least my buddy showed up from Denver with a refill of my green, sticky medication.


----------



## NeighborhoodThreat

^I love me the green sticky medication.  It's my other medication, and, in my opinion, just as effective (and much less addictive) than my lorazepam.  Mix them both together and add an opiate, and you've got quite the cocktail.


----------



## nuttynutskin

theotherside said:


> We are chatting man...bluelight is my domain  Chatting off serves no purpose because they don't keep track of your post count  Who all is chatting in tiny tonight?



I dont know, they dont seem ot get my jokes or liek me lol.


----------



## theotherside

Hey muv what's up man! Last hydromorphone you say? What are you gonna do next? Bupe or more dilly?

Well we like you here nutty!


----------



## NeighborhoodThreat

Bupe it up my friend!


----------



## SinisterMuffin

@theotherside:  I'm currently just on some Zolpidem for my insomnia and drinking a Smirnoff Ice so it'll be more effective.  Still waiting to get some goods from a friend who was supposed to pick it up for me a week or so ago... >>  Other than that, I've had to stay away (and resist the temptation) from other stuff because of the job I've been interviewing for, y'know?  Hopefully they'll get negative results soon, I'll have the job secured, and then I can go back to enjoying my hobbies.  ^^


@muvolution:  What's the green, sticky medicine? o.o


----------



## NeighborhoodThreat

Green medicine = Cannabisssssssss


----------



## SinisterMuffin

nuttynutskin said:


> I dont know, they dont seem ot get my jokes or liek me lol.



I don't know you (yet?) but you're on Bluelight, so I like you just fine!!  X3


----------



## theotherside

Oh those z drugs make me knock out for 12 hours..wake up 4 hours into sleep seeing shit. 
The green sticky is bud..good bud


----------



## SinisterMuffin

NeighborhoodThreat said:


> Green medicine = Cannabisssssssss



Ooooooh....

I feel silly.  ^^;;


----------



## NeighborhoodThreat

Yeah man, I'll stick with regular benzos or diphenhydramine/promethazine for sleepin'  

Anyways, I'm gunna dip out and go for a quick bike ride to the girlfriend's place for the evening, great socializing with y'all and I will catch you guys on the flip side!


----------



## nuttynutskin

theotherside said:


> Well we like you here nutty!



Thx i like u too, i can be a trouble maker, but im mostly harmless.


----------



## SinisterMuffin

theotherside said:


> Oh those z drugs make me knock out for 12 hours..wake up 4 hours into sleep seeing shit.
> The green sticky is bud..good bud



Man... Zolpidem is great, sometimes.  It was great when I first started taking it - would have me knocked out in 15 to 45 minutes, which amazed me!  (Having a bad case of insomnia and no medicines having done this before, I was impressed.)  But now that I've been taking it regularly for a couple of months, the time it takes to knock me out gets longer and longer.  Sucks, because I can't sleep without it... It makes me feel fun and loopy for the bit of time between taking and and it finally making me fall asleep, though.  Nice feeling during that bit.

I just hate when the shadows come alive and start beckoning me to them... >.>


----------



## theotherside

Trust me you will always have an online home here at NMI man...we all come and go(not all of us but many) but everyone comes back in to check in all the time. People start Bluelight here at NMI and most like to come home every once in awhile. We need a guy with your type of personality!


----------



## SinisterMuffin

NeighborhoodThreat said:


> Yeah man, I'll stick with regular benzos or diphenhydramine/promethazine for sleepin'
> 
> Anyways, I'm gunna dip out and go for a quick bike ride to the girlfriend's place for the evening, great socializing with y'all and I will catch you guys on the flip side!



Take care, NT!  It was nice chatting with you.


----------



## theotherside

You will chat with NT again I promise....he is on as much as I am. In a few minutes my best online friend Laika will be on and he is always fun....you guys/gals will love him.


----------



## SinisterMuffin

Awesome!  Can't wait to meet him then.    Man, I'm actually looking forward to feeling all loopy and such on the Z tonight.  Sleep can wait for when I'm ready.  XP


----------



## theotherside

Just whenever you log off don't be a stranger ms. muffin....even when you start work you will find that bluelight goes perfect with your night time high. Fun to check in  with everyone and see how everyone is doing. 

So who has some music on right now? I am listening to some peaceful smooth jazz(don't laugh) of the Rippingtons. Nice and mellow.


----------



## nuttynutskin

theotherside said:


> Trust me you will always have an online home here at NMI man...we all come and go(not all of us but many) but everyone comes back in to check in all the time. People start Bluelight here at NMI and most like to come home every once in awhile. We need a guy with your type of personality!



I amssuming you're talking to me...  im not all there right now lol


----------



## theotherside

Yeah I'm talking to you nutty  You logged off so I thought you had gone to sleep. How is tiny chat going?


----------



## nuttynutskin

oh ok thx lol. im not on there anymore, its kinda lame lol. sometimes my ie freezes up this comp SUCKS BALLS.


----------



## nuttynutskin

in other news today ive had...

5mgs xanax
24oz of hamms yummm lol
200mgs wellbutrin
80mgs dxm

lol

down to 3mgs of xanax  saving ti for tomorrow.  then ill be high and dry literally. No money, drugs or gas in my car after tomorro. 

hopefully i dont go into withdrawls after tomorrow. I havnet been sober for a week.


----------



## theotherside

Man I hate this feeling of wanting to sleep but just not being able to. Insomniac to the core I guess.


----------



## muvolution

nutty- when i start running out of drugs i double the amount of time between every subsequent dose and then the wd doesn't seem so bad. (assuming you are someone who even gets benzo withdrawals.)

TOS- I don't know what i'm going to do. I've got a bunch of suboxone here with me, so it is obviously easier to switch to that. Also I feel like I will have trouble getting my script filled anywhere as all the pharmacies I called today only have the 4mg tablets, not the 8's.
Also, and this is the worst, my doctor wrote me 3 months of scripts all at once, and I filled the first, but it is going to be quite the test whether or not they will fill a CII when the "expires in 30 days is just crossed out and initialed, and the instructions are to fill 2 months of dilaudid at once.

man, my insomnia has been so bad. I'm sleeping like 3 hours a night and waking up at like 5:45 when the sun comes up, I hope you are doing better than me.

I thought I would kill myself last night. I had a fucking billy joel song stuck in my head, plus I couldn't sleep, It's like my personal hell.


----------



## SinisterMuffin

Oh dear... yes... be careful with those withdrawals.  Maybe hold the xanax off or space them out to make it a more gradual slope down or something??

And don't worry, theotherside, I won't make myself scarce.  I'll probably fill in the gaps between shifts with eating, sleeping, and researching more stuff on bluelight, so I'll be around.  After all, since I'll start making money, I actually might be able to afford all the RCs I've been hearing about lately... ^^


Also, I definitely know how the insomniac thing goes.  I can't sleep without medicine, but I think it's silly that I have to FORCE my body to do something that should come as naturally as sleep does with things like pills, you know?  It's a natural thing, sleep, so why can I not sleep naturally?  (Seriously, before the Zolpidem was prescribed to me, I'd just not sleep.  I'd get tired, so I wasn't productive either, and would just lie in bed.  Maybe fall asleep for 5 minutes at a time every other hour or so if I was lucky...awful stuff.  If my body isn't going to let me do something natural like sleep, I wish it would adapt to where I didn't feel like I NEED to sleep by getting so tired and all...)  And, I'm rambling.  Sorry!  It's cause that loopy part of the Z is hitting me now! :D


----------



## theotherside

Yeah man I would try the switch to subs man if at all possible. I wish I could get on a low dose sub plan myself because I'm so tired of having to go to the doc every month just for norcos.


----------



## nuttynutskin

muvolution said:


> nutty- when i start running out of drugs i double the amount of time between every subsequent dose and then the wd doesn't seem so bad. (assuming you are someone who even gets benzo withdrawals.)



I'm rxed them... if i had to i coudl call in, but it would be about 12 days too soon. shhhh


----------



## theotherside

My doc makes me come in every month for tests and shit....so annoying. He has been tripping about prescribing xanax with my soma/norco script so I switched to phenazepam. So far it has been working miracles...zero anxiety.


----------



## muvolution

I have been using the same bottle of suboxone for nearly 8 months at this point... I have one script for every month since then, so that's... 8 unfilled prescriptions for suboxone.

Tell ya what, make the trip here and you can take one home with you. There is actually a surprising amount of southerners in this little town I moved to. I was really surprised to see "Bama" brand jelly in the supermarket and Taaka vodka in the grocery store.

damn, TOS, you have to go monthly just for norcos? That is actually what originally pushed me over the edge and got me to switch to suboxone. It was really easy to get on it for pain, you should try that out. My kooky psychiatrist actually still writes me sub prescription even though he knows I am back on normal PM - I don't know what he is thinking???

I am going to be ordering some phanazepam and MXE soon, things I really want to get a hold of before they become illegal.


----------



## theotherside

Haha yeah I wish all bluelighters lived right down the street from each other....would be rather fun  Most of my real life friends don't get euphoria from opiates, they just say they make them sick. To me, even the small euphoria that hydrocodone can bring is worth all the trouble. Thank god I haven't come across anything stronger than oxycodone.


----------



## SinisterMuffin

muvolution said:


> man, my insomnia has been so bad. I'm sleeping like 3 hours a night and waking up at like 5:45 when the sun comes up, I hope you are doing better than me.
> 
> I thought I would kill myself last night. I had a fucking billy joel song stuck in my head, plus I couldn't sleep, It's like my personal hell.



Sounds like what happens to me when I try to skip the Zolpidem for a night (or how it'd be before I even got them scripted to me)... Thoughts and songs and everything just twirling all in your head and not letting you go so that you can get peace and rest... and then somehow you finally get rid of the annoyances in your mind to shut your eyes for the briefest of periods of time before the sun shines its happy little face right in yours.  JFKd;jasjdf;ajds;fja  Sorry...I can't stand when that happens either, but I feel your pain.

Maybe getting a prescription for Ambien (generic name Zolpidem) would really help you, too?


----------



## muvolution

last time I took ambien, I woke up cuddling with 3 empanadas and the closest empanada/ tamale stand is like 25 minutes by car from my parents house. From what I could tell, I managed to get a few bites in before I fell asleep with them. One of them had gotten under me and I rolled around in it and there was cornmeal and cheese all over my fucking bed. 

I got out to my car and there was at least 4 more wrappers. I must have been super hungry and I probably looked absolutely crazy driving downtown while tripping balls on ambien in who knows what clothes so I could buy a shitload of street food and drive home.

I have Zaleplon which I think is Sonata for when I really, really can't sleep, but it just ends up ruining my sleep because I can fall asleep, but not stay asleep.


----------



## SinisterMuffin

muvolution said:


> I have been using the same bottle of suboxone for nearly 8 months at this point... I have one script for every month since then, so that's... 8 unfilled prescriptions for suboxone.
> 
> Tell ya what, make the trip here and you can take one home with you. There is actually a surprising amount of southerners in this little town I moved to. I was really surprised to see "Bama" brand jelly in the supermarket and Taaka vodka in the grocery store.
> 
> damn, TOS, you have to go monthly just for norcos? That is actually what originally pushed me over the edge and got me to switch to suboxone. It was really easy to get on it for pain, you should try that out. My kooky psychiatrist actually still writes me sub prescription even though he knows I am back on normal PM - I don't know what he is thinking???
> 
> I am going to be ordering some phanazepam and MXE soon, things I really want to get a hold of before they become illegal.



What's Suboxone?  Who could Take one home?  Surprising amount of Southerners where?  "Bama" jelly (I love that stuff)?  It sounds like you're either in my region, or surprised to find things belonging to my region wherever you are...

(Sorry if I'm becoming incoherent.  The loopiness starts when the tracers start...and I've been seeing tracers for a few minutes now... Oops!!)


----------



## theotherside

Z drug tracers are epic  You might need to lay it down ms. muffin! Don't worry...bluelight will be here whenever you feel like it. i must warn you that bluelight is very addictive


----------



## muvolution

Suboxone is the trade name for a burenorphine/ naloxone combination tablet for opiate maintenance, also sometimes prescribed for pain.

I was just teasing TOS that he could take home one of my scripts. Totally a joke - any serious sourcing/ selling/ trading of drugs on here will result in an infraction. (seriously TOS, I'm not joking they are yours if you want) (just kidding)

I lived in New Orleans for 5 years so I am used to all those southern products, but I am from Colorado and back living there. I like to keep the town I live in quiet since there are only like 300 people here and it would be pretty easy to pick out who was posting on bluelight about doing drugs.


----------



## nuttynutskin

muvolution said:


> last time I took ambien, I woke up cuddling with 3 empanadas and the closest empanada/ tamale stand is like 25 minutes by car from my parents house. From what I could tell, I managed to get a few bites in before I fell asleep with them. One of them had gotten under me and I rolled around in it and there was cornmeal and cheese all over my fucking bed.
> 
> I got out to my car and there was at least 4 more wrappers. I must have been super hungry and I probably looked absolutely crazy driving downtown while tripping balls on ambien in who knows what clothes so I could buy a shitload of street food and drive home.



i lold


----------



## SinisterMuffin

muvolution said:


> last time I took ambien, I woke up cuddling with 3 empanadas and the closest empanada/ tamale stand is like 25 minutes by car from my parents house. From what I could tell, I managed to get a few bites in before I fell asleep with them. One of them had gotten under me and I rolled around in it and there was cornmeal and cheese all over my fucking bed.
> 
> I got out to my car and there was at least 4 more wrappers. I must have been super hungry and I probably looked absolutely crazy driving downtown while tripping balls on ambien in who knows what clothes so I could buy a shitload of street food and drive home.
> 
> I have Zaleplon which I think is Sonata for when I really, really can't sleep, but it just ends up ruining my sleep because I can fall asleep, but not stay asleep.



Ah...thankfully I haven't had an experience where I have done things in my sleep like that (though I've definitely heard of those sorts of things happening!)... Zolpidem is my friend because I always had trouble falling asleep and it puts me to sleep. Now once asleep, as long as everything is quiet, I'm fine.  I sleep lightly, but as long as there are no noises or things to wake me before the sun shows its face, I'm good.  If I do wake up in the middle of the night for some reason, though...it's hell trying to get back to sleep.  ><

With other sleep medicines I've tried, they never helped me fall asleep.  Not like Zolpidem does.  I'd have to lie in bed for hours waiting for and willing the medicine to work.  Once it finally did, I would sleep TOO heavily and wake up unrested and groggy and half the time I'd be late because I had accidentally turned off my alarm in my sleep because the medicine didn't let me wake up fully when they went off.  It was a mess - those were awful and just made things worse.

Maybe for your Zalepon you can take one.  Then when you're close to falling asleep, take another?  That way it might extend the effects and keep you asleep?


----------



## SinisterMuffin

theotherside said:


> Z drug tracers are epic  You might need to lay it down ms. muffin! Don't worry...bluelight will be here whenever you feel like it. i must warn you that bluelight is very addictive



Haha, yeah, I think I'll call it quits after this post... The loopiness is more enjoyable when I can prance around and watch the tracers and make a fool out myself.  I think it's also fun for me because my boyfriend seems so amused to see me acting so loopy.  X3



			
				muvolution said:
			
		

> Suboxone is the trade name for a burenorphine/ naloxone combination tablet for opiate maintenance, also sometimes prescribed for pain.
> 
> I was just teasing TOS that he could take home one of my scripts. Totally a joke - any serious sourcing/ selling/ trading of drugs on here will result in an infraction. (seriously TOS, I'm not joking they are yours if you want) (just kidding)
> 
> I lived in New Orleans for 5 years so I am used to all those southern products, but I am from Colorado and back living there. I like to keep the town I live in quiet since there are only like 300 people here and it would be pretty easy to pick out who was posting on bluelight about doing drugs.




Oh, so suboxone is an opiod?  Is that what they're called?

And that's cool! I lived in North Louisiana for 7 years, minus the time I spent at college out of state for the last three...so you are, kind of, from my region (even though you're in Colorado now).  It's cool, keeping the name on the downlow, I'm doing the same.  Just regionally we seemed close by those descriptions. 

I'm curious now, though...easier to find/do drugs in Nawlins, or Colorado?


----------



## theotherside

Goodnight my new friend...ms. muffin   Have sweet "z" dreams!!!


----------



## nuttynutskin

hey tos i noticed u changed your avi so did mine too. need to make it bigger tho.


----------



## muvolution

well the drugs are way better here, but they were pretty accessible and plentiful in nola, if only because it was my salad days and I was in college. There's nothing nice about paying 150% of what a bag of weed usually costs though.


----------



## theotherside

Yeah I have changed it 4 times this week...love to change it  Find the craziest one you can nutty and put it on....not "too" crazy but crazy!

Yeah I would love to get together with you sometime muv....probably would be fun  

Anyone spoken to ektamine?? I am getting really worried about him. If anyone talks to him tell him to check in with the staff as soon as possible!! 
Hope you are ok ektamine!!!!


----------



## coelophysis

Last night I had a dream that we could have 150x150 avatars instead. True story.


----------



## Jabberwocky

150x150, hmmmm. I like that dream. I've had dreams of fires lately and I hate dreams with buildings on fire. I'll take the bigger icon dreams please.


----------



## SinisterMuffin

theotherside said:


> Goodnight my new friend...ms. muffin   Have sweet "z" dreams!!!



Sorry, got distracted by tracers and the way the letters on the page were swimming around... y'all all have a good night and sweet dreams!!  I'm sure it won't be long before I'm back to chat with all you wonderful Bluelighters, and you super cool TOS.  Stay safe and happy dreaming in the meantime!


----------



## coelophysis

It truly isn't asking for much.
If we could only have some sort of subscription programs with that as a feature...


----------



## theotherside

Hey enki how are you this evening?? Laika have you met ms. muffin yet? Lovely young lady new to the social 
Thanks for calling me supercool ms. muffin...I try!


----------



## coelophysis

No I have not. But greetings ms. Muffin. I like your avatar. I can tell you'll fit in around here.

How are you tonight tos?

I made 160USD in tips tonight all while getting ripped the entire time


----------



## theotherside

Living the american dream mr. laika! Remember that movie Babe Ruth with goodman...ahh the 90's. 

did you read that my g/f will be leaving for a week so I'll have the apt to myself for 7 whole days......wooooooooo!
Gonna have a few g's of drone, one g of lone, and the first try with 25I-NBOMe...wish me luck


----------



## coelophysis

Wish I could come visit yo! Lucky dog.
I'll be back in a few.

Goodman is the man.


----------



## theotherside

Ok man I'll be here for awhile longer...with my sober ass!


----------



## nuttynutskin

[
*NSFW*: 



QUOTE=theotherside;9703774]Yeah I have changed it 4 times this week...love to change it  Find the craziest one you can nutty and put it on....not "too" crazy but crazy![/QUOTE]

How bout gg allin, lol... maybe i use this one as my avi.

and yes he's humping an audience members head. 







one crazy ass motherfucker. roaming the streets in ny naked covered in blood and shit after concert. I can't think of any artist that comes close to that kind of shocking... makes marilyn manson look like one of the osmonds. lol


----------



## nuttynutskin

how this avatar lol


----------



## JoshE

Hi guys,

How is everyone? I had plan's tonight but it's freezing outside and can't risk getting the cold/flu because of my trip coming up so Ive bailed on said plans.

Ill stay in, do a CWE and chill out to Black Op's and some Era of Diversion DnB


----------



## nuttynutskin

BAH how cold can it get in australia... oh i guess it is winter there, but still... do the kangaroos wear santa hats?

era of diverson huh? as in evol intent?


----------



## theotherside

Hey nutty I had to wrap not safe for work tabs around that photo...don't forget that some people are at work on bluelight .


----------



## JoshE

Its currently 14.1 outside..To cold to do anything imo.

Yea I'm halfway through their album know but to be honest, I don't think it's that great.


----------



## theotherside

Hey I'm behind a bit JoshE...what album are you listening to?
You are in cold and yesterday was the hottest day on record here where I live...100 degrees F.


----------



## JoshE

Wow man, I love warm weather. I've never been a fan of winter..For some reason the coldness goes right through to my bones 

Currently listening too Evol Intents "Era of Diversion album..Some of its ok, but some tracks are meh..


----------



## theotherside

I love that word...meh.  I said that when I heard the Fleet Foxes for the first time. They were pumped up by everyone but my mother and the album was just meh.


----------



## nuttynutskin

JoshE said:


> Its currently 14.1 outside..To cold to do anything imo.
> 
> Yea I'm halfway through their album know but to be honest, I don't think it's that great.



This is proably my favorite evol intent song...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GSw-11a-_ls

DONT BITE THE HOOOKK!!!!

Check these out too if you like badass fuckin death dnb...

Hive and KEaton- THe plague

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vQQMUKvFjIs

Pancea- an ounce of leniency

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j5wVp6f_siY

panace- VIP torture

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dvjeQbYEAB0


----------



## nuttynutskin

the samples off vip toruture are from onyx- shiftee btw...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QKcTM29Ng_w

IIIIII GOT STRUCK BY LIGHTNING IN THE THUNDA!!! WILDA THAN THE SHIT FORM THE TUNDRA!!!

lol


----------



## theotherside

What time are you crashing out nutty?? I tried a minute ago but now I'm up for a few more it looks like. I refuse to take a sleeping pill because I have stuff to do saturday night. What to do what to do..


----------



## nuttynutskin

i dont know,get on cam? lol i dont know im probalby going to try to get to bed at LEAST by 5am... (i set the wrong time code on the thing when i fist joined lol)


----------



## gavatron@oz

u guys are going soft on me.....uve all changed....dont even know who your are anymore ...


----------



## the toad

^ lol


----------



## gavatron@oz

Eat some concrete and harden the fuck up.....

Farrrk,another 4am rant..whats going on Chem Insane?


----------



## gavatron@oz

nuttynutskin said:


> So he punched you and you didn't do shit about it? WTF? I would've slashed his throat with a fuckin broken whiskey bottle and then gone and got the crowbar out of my car to make sure he wasn't getting up after that.



Going back a few days, but nuttynutskin youd fit in just nicely down under... I dont encourage fighting fighting.. But a drunk fuck,with all the lads around,and he smacks you when you're not looking??  

Fuck you must have some placid friends ..Then again it might have turned out worse had you, or a few of you given him a hiding..nothing worse than shitting where you sleep.( ie: beating the guy only to have his crew come back for revenge..)

Your a bigger man than me for not punching on...my hat down to you.hope you pulled up allright.


----------



## theotherside

Hey gavatron how have you been man? Everytime I come in the social I just miss you mate. 
Are you still off the gear or have you celebrated at all?

How is everyone else doing?


----------



## SinisterMuffin

Maaaan... I need to start working this job I just got so I can go ahead and start earning money so I can purchase some more "fun times"!  Y'all know what I mean?

In other news, how is everyone today?  I'm just getting on bluelight to do some reading while I eat a late lunch...


----------



## theotherside

Hey ms. muffin I thought you had a job all lined up? You will find work soon...then next thing you know all you do is work, sleep, and "explore" or dream as you call it


----------



## gavatron@oz

wouldnt call it celebrating... How have you been TOS? I hear your having a boyz weekend,or something along those lines.....

Yeah i do just miss you.. Theres a few new hooligans about here though that are good value.nuttynut seems like he hasthe same kind of humour as myself..and i had a good giggle at Chemically insanes post above..

Have you managed to get a hold of smackcraft??


----------



## theotherside

No I haven't talked with smackcraft and I'm a bit worried. He said he was through with the site and I don't know why? 
Also I haven't seen my boy ektamine and I'm getting REALLY worried. As I said yesterday..if anyone talks to ektamine tell him I need to talk with him.


----------



## SinisterMuffin

theotherside said:


> Hey ms. muffin I thought you had a job all lined up? You will find work soon...then next thing you know all you do is work, sleep, and "explore" or dream as you call it



Oh, I do have a job lined up.  They just can't start training me or putting me on the schedule until the drug test results come up.  I'm just impatient...got hired yesterday and wanting to start immediately, kind of thing.  ^^;;  I also want the results to go ahead and come back (they'll be negative unless my daily medications cause a false positive, which would delay things) so that I can start working.  Also, so that I can know I don't have to take a second one or something so I can start having my fun again... ><



theotherside said:


> No I haven't talked with smackcraft and I'm a bit worried. He said he was through with the site and I don't know why?
> Also I haven't seen my boy ektamine and I'm getting REALLY worried. As I said yesterday..if anyone talks to ektamine tell him I need to talk with him.



  I hope you're able to talk to your friends soon...I'll definitely keep my eyes peeled for both of them each time I log on and let them know you're looking for them.


----------



## gavatron@oz

Greetings muffin, from a very seedy and frail Australian5:30am...starting to get a bit nippy here..2nd day  of winter -10degrees..nights, 24 day...fuck i hate the cold.surfs been cracking tho. First winter swell.
Picture my mate got,bit shitty because its in his phone of thr tron in action...

And yes..i ride an esky lid.( bodyboard)

TOS-whats the plan for the week end?


----------



## theotherside

Oh I'm working today and tom. so that I can be off monday and tues to enjoy my g/f being out of town. I am trying out 25I-NBOMe for the first time so I'm a bit anxious.


----------



## gavatron@oz

TOS-- i have EKTAMINES email address if thats any help,but im sure youve got that too.ill pm to you if you dont. I just fugured hes been flat out with new job,not the indian ,but the one he got after..

Smackcrafts been really quite,but i have seen him a bit in the euro socials..But i also did see the post that he's through with BL..

Lets hope there safe and well


----------



## theotherside

Give me a pm man...it is urgent.
I need to find out if he is ok.


----------



## gavatron@oz

You buys bet far too many RC for me to keep up... Is that what it is?? Fill me in.Nothing makes it down under..its all street gear.
Hope they pay you well for Sundays..Thats the sabbath.. Wjen do you go to church then????  lol

SINNISTERMUFFIN-what line of work are you in??


----------



## SinisterMuffin

gavatron@oz said:


> Greetings muffin, from a very seedy and frail Australian5:30am...starting to get a bit nippy here..2nd day  of winter -10degrees..nights, 24 day...fuck i hate the cold.surfs been cracking tho. First winter swell.
> Picture my mate got,bit shitty because its in his phone of thr tron in action...
> 
> And yes..i ride an esky lid.( bodyboard)
> 
> TOS-whats the plan for the week end?



Greetings!!  Lovely to meet you!

Sorry to hear how cold it is -- I totally understand; me and the cold don't get along at all.  I can't believe you're swimming/surfing in that (though it's super cool that you do)!  

It's been in the upper 90s (around 35*C and up) here, though...I am not looking forward to the dead of summer this year.  I think it's going to be just as drastic as our winter was; probably going to be in the 100s - 110s on average once the middle of June hits.  And as much as I hate the cold, I can't stand THAT much heat, either.  ><  I wish it were Spring and Autumn all year round!



			
				theotherside said:
			
		

> ...I am trying out 25I-NBOMe for the first time so I'm a bit anxious.



I don't know much about that one, but you'll have to tell me all about it after you've done it!  Don't be too anxious - just start small and be safe, of course.  And you should totally write a trip report when you're done... ;P


Anyway, gentlemen, I must bid adieu for now.  I'll probably be on later unless something comes up, so maybe I'll see you then.  Until, though, stay safe and happy dreaming, my friends~


----------



## gavatron@oz

SINNISTERMUFFIN-- dont forget its oz..im talking celsius..lol.but thats cold for us


----------



## nuttynutskin

gavatron@oz said:


> Eat some concrete and harden the fuck up.....



Felt like I'd been eating concrete when I went in to the torture chamber (bathroom) for a shit today.

 That's what my face looked like.


----------



## theotherside

Thanks ms. muffin. I am always safe with my experiments...even more so with psychedelics active in the microgram range.

Thanks for the info gavatron.
Hey nutty why the bad bathroom experience.


----------



## gavatron@oz

TOS--hope that helps mate, he may just be busy w new job...

NUTTY - your an animal....try rocking back amd forth on the toilet...your cement,sand,water ratio may have been put out with all the xannys mixed in...

Ive been on the turps all night.started 3pm sat and its 8am now,but ive been on the waters since 6...getting soft in my old age..

SINNISTERMUFFIN- thats pretty warm your way then. Is it dry or humid heat?? 

WHATS EVERYONE DOING SAT NIGHT?- Ive had mine,and im hurting..


----------



## nuttynutskin

gavatron@oz said:


> NUTTY - your an animal....try rocking back amd forth on the toilet...your cement,sand,water ratio may have been put out with all the xannys mixed in...



HAHA thats fukked up.

Changed my avi again lol.


----------



## gavatron@oz

U in the states nutty? What u holding in your avi there mate??

I dont know wether to throw up or to keep drinking.lol


----------



## nuttynutskin

gavatron@oz said:


> U in the states nutty? What u holding in your avi there mate??



Yea I'm in the US... It's a Kimber 45. Has a nice to kick to it. Nothing like the 300 Winnie tho, but that's a game rifle. :D



gavatron@oz said:


> I dont know wether to throw up or to keep drinking.lol



I would say throw up, then drink more. 

Seriously tho, I haven't puked from drinking for years, and I've pretty much polished off a whole 1/5th plenty of times. But I think it's because I'm good at staying hydrated and eating... And also the fact that I try to limit how much cheap booze I'll drink nowadays. I never get hung over from good quality liquor. :D


----------



## nuttynutskin

I boyfriended you by the way... Oops I mean befriended. lolz

Time for a xannie, only 1 1/2 2 mg ones left 

Got one of these in my bottles, at first I thought they fucked up and gave me another drug, but it's just another brand. The ones I normally get are the blue 2mgs, but I thought this one was kind of of pretty lol.






They look prettier in real life. More orangey lol. Almost looks like an x tablet.


----------



## theotherside

Never seen those nutty. So anyone talked with Laika tonight yet? I hope to talk with him as last I missed him by a few minutes. 
Where has Carver been hanging out?


----------



## NeighborhoodThreat

Good question.  

What's up social!?


----------



## theotherside

NT is in the house!! Cyclone time eh?? Any big plans for tonight?


----------



## NeighborhoodThreat

Depends on how this cyclo interacts with these Dexies I just ate.  It's pretty damn good at completely eliminating the effects of any stimulants I take.  Which I can see as useful, and it potentiates the hell out of opiates, but it's also nodding me out pretty hard still.

If I can wake up, I'm sure partying is on the menu!


----------



## theotherside

Yeah those cyclones knock me out for 10 hours off of one...that class of muscle relaxers doesn't sit well with me. Now Soma, Robaxin and the like are more my tastes.


----------



## gavatron@oz

gun laws in oz are fucked after Martyn Bryant went loose in Tasmania and killed35 people.

We 'd go pigging with 308. Had lever 30-30- bit of vintage...and 243 for roos. Alot of the times wd'd used the dogs for the pigs and knife them...my last dog Bronco got tusked with no chest plate on and opened up from under his right arm pit to nearly his left jaw.. I had to shoot  him myself...

Thank you for the man love..right back at you.

Heres a pic to rub it in a bit


----------



## NeighborhoodThreat

^Got the brand name shits!  Damn man!

I really love Soma but its much harder for me to get for whatever reason, cyclones, on the other hand, are given away, literally.  They've got their purpose though and work great for their intended purpose as well!

I know they've got a lot in common with the antihistamines, and I can certainly feel that as part of the effects profile, and the norepinephrine reuptake inhibition aspect is pretty well pronounced as well.  That's why I'm wondering why its not working better with dextroamphetamine, given amphetamine's action on the norepinephrine systems.


----------



## gavatron@oz

morningNT.. You always been a mod?? I have been fucked up for a while..

Whats been happening?

A few people have abborted the social..lucky weve been recruiting.


----------



## NeighborhoodThreat

hahaha I've been a moderator for a bit now, actually.

and it's evening here, I'm about to jump in the shower and see if that helps me wake up and get these dexamphetamine tablets (5mg ones, just y'all have in Oz) goin'

How controlled is dextroamphetamine (dexamphetamine/Dexedrine) in Aus?  I've always wondered, I know the only formulation you have is the 5mg IRs...


----------



## gavatron@oz

yeah only D5's here.not hell regulated,it is a government script so not super easy to get.10 or so years ago i got a script  for 5 repeats of 100, or are they 50 to a bottle?? I cant remember..i sold them to mates..its not big here except amongst high school kids.

The bikies cook more gas than the aussies know what to do with.

You guys tried zoldipem..aka stilnox


----------



## NeighborhoodThreat

I've tried it, wasn't too impressed (called Ambien in the States).

I'm assuming "gas" is methamphetamine?


----------



## theotherside

Yeah NT is a mod now and so is ektamine  
So what is on your plate for this evening gavatron?:


----------



## NeighborhoodThreat

^You mean this morning 

Shower fixed me up good, these Dexies are working their magic slowly but surely.  I just heard from my boy that Roxis are available again (this town has a serious opiate addiction, scripts are gone in an hour or two when people get them refilled) so I may do a little bit of a speedball type dealy later on.


----------



## theotherside

Man I would kill for a roxi...luck you. Everyone around here is only into hydrocodone or morphine for some reason. Most docs will prescribe morph before oxy/roxi. Not sure why.


----------



## NeighborhoodThreat

Interesting, morphine is a treat around here.  I'd say the most popular opiates in Richmond are:

1) Oxycodone
2) Hydromorphone
3) Heroin
4) Hydrocodone
5) Buprenorphine
6) Methadone

At least with the crowd(s) I know.  Methadone is easier to find than morphine....


----------



## theotherside

Here it is

Hydrocodone
Morphine
T-4
Lean(lol)
H
rare is oxy/roxi
Never oxymorphone/hydromorphone


----------



## NeighborhoodThreat

hahaha

The City of the Purple Sprite.  We prefer Tussionex (XR hydrocodone + CPM) here.   Codeine cough syrup is basically given away.

Dude, hydromorphone is *amazing*.  I blame it and morphine for kicking my opiate addiction into high gear.

Hydromorphone + dextroamphetamine = one of the best drug combinations I've ever done.


----------



## theotherside

Yes don't even tell me how amazing they are  
Despite my "to do" list always has psychedelics/entactogens the top of the list always reads

1)Oxymorphone
2)Hydromorphone

Haha....I have that druggy side to me


----------



## NeighborhoodThreat

I'm yet to try oxymorphone, its really, really hard to find and if I was going to treat myself I would go the oxycodone or hydromorphone route, and that would mean taking a break from the buprenorphine so its a time investment.

Of course in the time that I've posted that I may be getting my Roxi on, the script has probably been sold...


----------



## nuttynutskin

i was drinking codeine koff syrup with oxi 10mgs one halloween. was a good mix. lol


----------



## NeighborhoodThreat

Interesting...

I've mixed codeine cough syrup with T3's and 5mg Vicodins before and it was pretty fun as well, but that was many years ago when my tolerance was a bit lower.

I bet with oxycodone its even better :D


----------



## theotherside

I have never even seen bupe before. I would love to get on the lowest dose they make to get off of my 30-40mg a day hydrocodone habit. I hate going to the doc every month as well...they always make you feel like a criminal even though I have real pain issues.


To nutty: that sounds like a fun halloween man


----------



## NeighborhoodThreat

Bupe is amazing, a 8mg Suboxone tablet is the most common one, but I know they make a 2mg version (I've never seen it).

I've also come across Buprenex solution which was a good time.


----------



## theotherside

Yeah I just want that opiate confidence and to not be sick....I don't even care about the high anymore. Just want to be mostly pain free and not sick. Nothing worse than tripping and having to come back down to reality to take your every 4 hour dose.


----------



## NeighborhoodThreat

I feel that.  Buprenorphine is more or less exactly what you need to get that effect.  Keep the sickness away, its got some antidepressant properties as well.  

I've been self-medicating with opiates for anxiety for as long as I can remember (they, benzos and cannabis are the drugs that make me feel "normal", but benzos are hella addictive and have that whole erasing-your-memory factor).  I wish my psych would just be like, yeah, here's a oxy script instead of lorazepam. 

Well, actually, I'd like to have both.


----------



## theotherside

Yeah I quit opiates(at the time I was taking morphine and hydros daily) for 3 months. After the first few days I was over the physical part and thought...this isn't so bad. I was in deep depression with irregular bowel movements(TMI) up until I got back on them. I think I will always need some sort of opiate just to be normal.


----------



## gavatron@oz

sorry gentlemen i zoned out..gas is meth,NT. Plenty of that always..there 4- mar getting about too,but most people dont know any different.but ive got to be good.

TOS--Ive had my saturday night.im halfway through moving house..and i just remembered that my mates took my car keys off me,if i recall correctly i baked  a big skid at my mates house...that'll cost me,the 20's are $350ea tyre...doh. And i walked home..faaaark. Ive gotta ride there and get my ute...effort.

NT was it you that chatted to about cars a few times??


----------



## nuttynutskin

I was a good night lol. I think i had xanax too, but I can't remember. LOL


----------



## theotherside

I have heard crazy things about 4-mar....just the 4-methyl part sounds yummy as my favorite is 4-methymethcathinone. 

How would you rate it gavatron?


----------



## gavatron@oz

stronger than meth,but you can  only get so high on it,then it sort of plateaus..but its hard not to keep going,even though m not sure if it increases the intensity... Its more euphoric too..more seratogenic i think.. 

What ive seen was super clear,quite large shards,third of your pinky was biggest....and you blow clouds so thick you cant see your mates on the other side of room....

Ive gotta switch on and get my car..enjoy the arvo/evenning.ill b back no doubt.


----------



## theotherside

Yeah it has been around here where I live from time to time but mostly people just call their stuff 4-mar so they will sell out faster. 

So anyone have a good movie suggestion for me?


----------



## nuttynutskin

theotherside said:


> So anyone have a good movie suggestion for me?



Hostel :D


----------



## Captain.Heroin

How is everyone doing tonight?


----------



## NeighborhoodThreat

Pretty darn good


----------



## theotherside

Doing fantastic Captain!! How are you my good friend??


----------



## Captain.Heroin

That's awesome NT!  

I have so much packing and cleaning to do.   But it'll be OK and I will do it.


----------



## NeighborhoodThreat

Dexedrine!  It's your friend!


----------



## theotherside

Too bad I have never had one of the dexedrines before. I love stims but have only had entactogens, ritalin, addies and mdpv. They sound like a wonder drug by the way most describe them!


----------



## NeighborhoodThreat

They're better than Adderall for sure, I love it, some people think Adderall is better, I think its a matter of personal taste, but the levoamphetamine aspect of Adderall really ruins it for me, I get anxiety, jitters, etc.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Dexedrine is by far the best.  Meth is OK but I find that methamphetamine is a lot harder to gauge.  Dexedrine is perfect, I have never been disappointed with the effects of the IR pills.  With meth, I can easily overshoot it, or not feel entirely satisfied if I under-shoot it.  

Meth is more appropriate for multi-hour long fuck sessions, dexedrine is better for getting productive stuff accomplished.


----------



## NeighborhoodThreat

The IR pills are more recreational than the XRs (the Barr pharm. generics, I've never had the name brand Dexedrine Spansules, however), the XRs are more "productive" than the IRs at least.

Wow, that being said, I'm pretty damn high off these 5mg IRs


----------



## Captain.Heroin

NeighborhoodThreat said:


> The IR pills are more recreational than the XRs (the Barr pharm. generics, I've never had the name brand Dexedrine Spansules, however), the XRs are more "productive" than the IRs at least.
> 
> Wow, that being said, I'm pretty damn high off these 5mg IRs



I actually hate the dexedrine XR, and am so glad I was switched to dexedrine IR.  

Even when I crushed up the dexedrine XR, it wouldn't kick in very quickly.  

When I tried micron filtering both, the dexedrine XR was more pure and easier to filter, but both IR and XR formula, after micron filtration, was still difficult to successfully IV.  Due to the shorter effects and very intense nausea with a high dosage I decided to stick to the oral ROA for d-amphetamine.


----------



## NeighborhoodThreat

^I've had to resort to crushing the XRs and snorting the resulting powder to make it IR and even after crushing it up with a glass paperweight to a decently fine powder and snorting it, it still doesn't kick in as fast as taking the IRs orally does.  Something about the chemistry of the XR beads.

I've never had nausea issues with oral amphetamine use (d/l-amphetamine or straight d-amphetamine).  Never IVed, though.

Another nice thing about the oral route is its a lot longer lasting, even with the IRs, and the comedown is a lot easier to deal with.  If I snort the IRs, I notice they last two or three hours and theres about 90 minutes of euphoria and then the rest of the time I feel really blah and usually end up having to take a benzo or drink a lot of alcohol if I don't have any benzos or other sedatives available.


----------



## muvolution

considering I live on the edge of the town junkyard, I should really tweak out on stims more often.

Got my dilaudid refill.... wunderbar.


----------



## NeighborhoodThreat

^Very nice.

I just got myself a 30mg Roxicodone.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I have never come across roxicodone.


----------



## NeighborhoodThreat

The guy who I copped it from said he sells a whole 60 pill script in hours, and I got the second to last pill, this town has a serious opiate problem...


----------



## Captain.Heroin

NeighborhoodThreat said:


> The guy who I copped it from said he sells a whole 60 pill script in hours, and I got the second to last pill, this town has a serious opiate problem...





He probably sells most of them to someone, all at once, but probably has a back up list of people waiting in case person #1 falls through.  

I don't think opiate usage is a problem for everyone who uses them, just a certain percentage.  

All civilizations on earth have used drugs.


----------



## NeighborhoodThreat

True story.  

I just had to drive around a two block area over and over again and it wasn't the best part of town and there were lots of cops hanging around harassing people on the corner, etc, and it really sketched me out.


----------



## muvolution

damn. there are other great opies out there, bot OC's are just classic.


----------



## NeighborhoodThreat

I really love snorting hydromorphone, even though its' BA isn't that great (I don't IV).  

I'm about to snort my third line of this Roxi and I'm already starting to feel better (I took like 1/10th of my usual bupe dose earlier today so I was basically inmild  WDs when I copped the Roxi).


----------



## Trinitee

You. _GUYS!_

I am _Soflippingexcited_ about tomorrow!!


----------



## NeighborhoodThreat

^Explain.....


----------



## nuttynutskin

I'm BAAACKKKK!!!


----------



## NeighborhoodThreat

Herrrrrreeeeeesssssssss Johnnnnnyyyyyyyyyy


----------



## Trinitee

NeighborhoodThreat said:


> ^Explain.....


My first time roller skatin' under the disco lights. Im super excited but also kinda scurrreed...

Should I crowd surf?


----------



## muvolution

with roller skates on? that sounds like a bad idea.


----------



## NeighborhoodThreat

^What this guy said.  Skates would hurt hitting people on the head and whatnot.

If you're planning on doing coke, however, then I say go for it


----------



## muvolution

if roller skating and crowd surfing are some kind of new-fangled terms for doing drugs, then I say go for it. Kids these days and their crazy slang.


----------



## NeighborhoodThreat

^I think they were talking about doing coke.  At least, I hope they were....


----------



## Trinitee

muvolution said:


> if roller skating and crowd surfing are some kind of new-fangled terms for doing drugs, then I say go for it. Kids these days and their crazy slang.



I am _dying_ laughing at this!

I'm gonna be off my face at my FIRST "live" edm event EVAH!

I hope I get a lightshow.


----------



## NeighborhoodThreat

hell yeah

you haven't answered our question though, haha


----------



## nuttynutskin

muvolution said:


> with roller skates on? that sounds like a bad idea.



Sounds like it would be fun for him... Not so much for the others.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

NeighborhoodThreat said:


> True story.
> 
> I just had to drive around a two block area over and over again and it wasn't the best part of town and there were lots of cops hanging around harassing people on the corner, etc, and it really sketched me out.



 I probably know where you are talking about.


----------



## nuttynutskin

hmmm i recon its about beer o clock


----------



## NeighborhoodThreat

haha probably, there were a lot of cops that were freaking me out which didn't help and the guy I got it from was *extremely* coked out and would not stop talking...which made me that much more sketched out


----------



## gavatron@oz

bourbon o'clock it is....  NUTTY- i think im still pissed from this morning...

Hows everyone??  NT-sounds like u got sorted..

Captain, Trin,hows things


----------



## NeighborhoodThreat

I'm feeling great, just took another 5mg of cyclobenzaprine so...so far over the last 12 hours I've taken:

25mg cyclobenzaprine
15mg dextroamphetamine
5mg mixed amphetamine salts (d/l-amphetamine)
many lines of oxycodone
a tiny bit of buprenorphine (much earlier)
a bowl of Lemon Haze weed

and now I'm thinking Miller High Life


----------



## nuttynutskin

gavatron@oz said:


> bourbon o'clock it is....  NUTTY- i think im still pissed from this morning...



wuts up bro, went out and drank some white wine, red wine, now beer. now im listenin to some fuckin roots music im gonna share with yall after this song ends. \m/

OH and i score 2 camel 100s, so i didnt have to stab anyone for me nicotine withdrawls. :D


----------



## NeighborhoodThreat

white wine and red wine eh?  

how's that working out for ya?


----------



## gavatron@oz

geees NT ,you want fries with that??

Picked the car up.both back tyres are fucked... That was a expensive crowd pleaser..

I cant drink too much beer..i get the way most others get on spirits.. Especially no stims.. Definately no rum,get hell agressive for some reason


----------



## NeighborhoodThreat

What happened to your tired gavatron?  

And I had some fries earlier, I'm pretty fucking smacked now and I just snorted some more oxycodone, but I'm saving the rest for another day (read: tomorrow).


----------



## nuttynutskin

NeighborhoodThreat said:


> white wine and red wine eh?
> 
> how's that working out for ya?



jus fine lol. ok TUNES...

The OUTLAWS

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rKbk_dQ8Mhg

GREEN GRASS AND HIGH TIDES FOREVERRRR!!!

and

Allman Bro's CLASSIC...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K7A2acBVENA


----------



## NeighborhoodThreat

hahahaha

I'm watching DVDs of the first season of _Entourage_


----------



## nuttynutskin

Green and HIgh Tides lyrics...

In a place you only dream of, where your soul is always free
Silver stages, golden curtains, filled my head plain as could be
As a rainbow grew around the sun, all the stars I've loved, who died
Came from somewhere beyond the scene you see, these lovely people played just for me

Now if I let you see this place where stories all ring true
Then will you let me past your face to see what's really you
It's not for me I ask this question as though I were a king
For you have to love, believe and feel, before the burst of tambourines take you there

Green grass and high tides forever
Castles of stone, soul and glory
Lost faces say we adore you
As kings and queens bow and play for you

Those who don't believe me, find your souls and set them free
Those who do, believe and know that time will be your key
Time and time again I've thanked them for a peace of mind
That helped me find myself amongst the music and the rhyme that enchants you there

{Refrain}

http://www.guntheranderson.com/v/data/greengra.htm

such a badass song, definitely one of my favs by them.


----------



## coelophysis

Hey guys


----------



## NeighborhoodThreat

hey hey hey


----------



## coelophysis

I saw talk of blues. They are everywhere around here. blues and dope for days.


----------



## NeighborhoodThreat

I'm smacked off blues, Flexeril and beer.  Good times.


----------



## nuttynutskin

hi laika...

i just cut a cig butt in half and scrounged some tobacco out of that, does that count as white trash? lol im about a few days from goin around and collectin butts oouut of store ashtrays.


----------



## NeighborhoodThreat

Depends on what brand of cigarette it is


----------



## gavatron@oz

NeighborhoodThreat said:


> What happened to your tired gavatron?
> 
> And I had some fries earlier, I'm pretty fucking smacked now and I just snorted some more oxycodone, but I'm saving the rest for another day (read: tomorrow).



im not tired, i meant i fried the tyres doing a skid that left two black lines swdfving up my mates street for about 120 metres. The back tyres look like racing slicks..

In this thing here...6.2 litres of chev..and no weight in the back.


----------



## NeighborhoodThreat

That's badass, and its got the 6.2L Corvette engine in it?  Or the Aus. version of that engine?


----------



## coelophysis

I'm smoking a bowl.
I want MXE


----------



## NeighborhoodThreat

I wish I had my weed at hand, its at the girlfriend's house right now


----------



## gavatron@oz

The LS7 corvette motor  but i think the corvettes run superchargers? Or that might be the 427 s.....
 Hmm not sure if the same as the brand new vettes..

Runs around 340 kw,thats 450-460 hp i think..

Just enough to get me out of trouble. But into a fucken heap of shit....the police love me..im paying for their xMas party this year in fines..


----------



## NeighborhoodThreat

I don't think the stock Corvettes are supercharged, but I have heard of people adding them aftermarket.  

450-460hp sounds insane man, talk about burning rubber with those thin tires you don't have a lot of rubber to burn!


----------



## gavatron@oz

pizza cutters... There 10'' wide,gotta flare the guards if wider,and cant run 22''s on the back.$4000 blower,with a front mount intercooler, running 8 psi pushes it to 460 kw,so just over600 hp.  but no use,the thing breaks a skid at 90 km/h now...im over it too. 

I used to be a hoon..( car enthusiast )  gotta grow up..

I want an el  camino ute next..there as rare as hens teeth here..


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Things are going well gavatron.


----------



## nuttynutskin

did anyone listen to my damn musik?


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I did not.  It is 3:51 AM here.  I also don't think I would like many other people's taste of music who post here.


----------



## gavatron@oz

looks like that because i paint a pretty picture...pretty bad to be honest..moving back home for a while.xmas or so..sort some shit out..

What it took to buy that car could have seen me on a nice long government funded holiday....quit while i was ahead..and a bit of hard work... Im not completely a scumbag derolict.

How have u been le capiton..you in that cali sunshine yet?


----------



## gavatron@oz

CAPTAIN---ive gotta go back to the vet (psych) this week captain.. Looking like one of those SSNRI's i mentioned.you got me worried....not worried but double guessing..


----------



## Captain.Heroin

gavatron@oz said:


> looks like that because i paint a pretty picture...pretty bad to be honest..moving back home for a while.xmas or so..sort some shit out..
> 
> What it took to buy that car could have seen me on a nice long government funded holiday....quit while i was ahead..and a bit of hard work... Im not completely a scumbag derolict.
> 
> How have u been le capiton..you in that cali sunshine yet?



I am not but I will be headed there very soon. 



gavatron@oz said:


> CAPTAIN---ive gotta go back to the vet (psych) this week captain.. Looking like one of those SSNRI's i mentioned.you got me worried....not worried but double guessing..



I understand completely.  Best of luck!


----------



## nuttynutskin

Captain.Heroin said:


> I did not.  It is 3:51 AM here.  I also don't think I would like many other people's taste of music who post here.



How do u know if u dont listen? anyone hwhos got a problem with the allman bros got a problem withme. hahahaha


----------



## Captain.Heroin

nuttynutskin said:


> How do u know if u dont listen?



Not many people listen to the genres of music I listen to.  It's true.  

When I play my music in my car, people look at me with mixed emotions.  Some people look horrified, others shocked and appalled, others look surprised as if this is the first time someone else's music started to blow their mind, etc.  Sometimes people just stare like WTF IS GOING ON??!?!?!?!?!


----------



## nuttynutskin

NeighborhoodThreat said:


> I'm feeling great, just took another 5mg of cyclobenzaprine so...so far over the last 12 hours I've taken:
> 
> 25mg cyclobenzaprine
> 15mg dextroamphetamine
> 5mg mixed amphetamine salts (d/l-amphetamine)
> many lines of oxycodone
> a tiny bit of buprenorphine (much earlier)
> a bowl of Lemon Haze weed
> 
> and now I'm thinking Miller High Life



jesus h christ got me jealous... could do without the cyclo dex amp and bup tho... just give me the lines of oxi and weed and a few xannies and i'll gladly give you a bj. and im not even gay.


----------



## nuttynutskin

what the hell is buprenorphine and dextroamphetamine anyways

i mean i know what speed is but it's a different kind?


----------



## gavatron@oz

NUTTY your a mad man..
But like they say...your only gay if you push back...

CAPTAIN-I am weary thougj for some reason...

LATERS ALL-I GOT A BIG DAY IN THE SAND PIT TOMOROW-take care..


----------



## nuttynutskin

later dood... and disregard my previous post, just looked it up... i didn't know it was another name for suboxone. never heard of the other amp tho. guess u learn something new everyday. nver got into any of the weirder opiates, just the basic percs, oxis and vics.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

nuttynutskin said:


> what the hell is buprenorphine and dextroamphetamine anyways
> 
> i mean i know what speed is but it's a different kind?



There are two isomers of amphetamine, the d-isomer and the l-isomer.  D-amphetamine is better than l-amphetamine.  There are a few differences that you can study up on here at Bluelight. 

Buprenorphine is an mu-opioid partial agonist - a drug that is typically used for analgesia or ORT (opiate replacement therapy)


----------



## nuttynutskin

so what would the kind of meth that you cop at a trailer park fall under? lol


----------



## snafu

^ crank


----------



## nuttynutskin

right i know what its called lol, but i mean what would the scientific name be


----------



## snafu

Methamphetamine, and maybe other various amphetamines


----------



## nuttynutskin

and battery acid


----------



## gavatron@oz

nUtty...
Your a BL addict..I saw your postin the juice discussion,about if you're going to do one exercize  only, it would be the clean and jerk. I was gonna throw in that kts more likely to be the jerk and then the clean with u..

U still going???  i need to teleport u some of those bars i showed u.lol


----------



## nuttynutskin

Ha 5 or 6am is my normal bed time but I'm probalby headin out now. ladder


----------



## the toad

nuttynutskin said:


> right i know what its called lol, but i mean what would the scientific name be



N-methyl-1-phenylpropan-2-amine


----------



## Swerlz

Chemically Insane said:


> N-methyl-1-phenylpropan-2-amine



METH!!?!?! where?!?!


----------



## the toad

I don't like meth... or stims in general... coke is fun for a but but idk... not much for stims I guess...


----------



## Swerlz

Yeah me neither... BUT i do like a tad bit of speed with my MDMA.. cause just MDMA is boring to me and I require a bit of ooomfff


----------



## Trinitee

How is MDMA ever boring?


----------



## gavatron@oz

4- fmar mdma combo, or ketamine mdma combo, amd even ghb after a roll, ad 2-cb at tje peak of strong mdma......but that  last one am be intense...

You go roller skating trinn


----------



## theotherside

Hello social....hey nutty I'm loving the pantera avatar---stick with that one. One of my favorite bands to come out of Texas. 

How is everyone else doing? It is 98 degrees here in Houston......I went for a jog and nearly fainted.


----------



## nuttynutskin

Wuts up, man my room got way too hot and I was tossin and turning last night. Bleghhh.

Good to see someone else in here who likes Pantera.


----------



## nuttynutskin

Thinking of giving this godawful old cough syrup another try. I think last time the xanax may have killed the dxm. I don't know for sure, but I've heard it kills acid trips so... Either that or it's just degraded after being in the medicine cabinet for 8 years lol.


----------



## coelophysis

Just got back from the beach. It was a bit chilly and I didn't find much sea glass, but the dog had a shit ton of fun regardless.
My friend who skim boards showed up though and we smoked a doob and bullshitted around for a couple hours. No waves for him, no sea glass for me. But we still had a good time.


----------



## nuttynutskin

Sea glass?


----------



## theotherside

Man I wish I was at the beach...it started to rain here out of nowhere today! 
How are you Laika? Hey nutty whatsup?


----------



## coelophysis

nuttynutskin said:


> Sea glass?








50-125 years after a drunken fisherman throws his finished beer bottle into the ocean it smoothens out against all the rocks on the ocean floor, and then seeking it out becomes some people's hobby.

My days okay TOS. A little stale I wish I were partyin'


----------



## coelophysis

Older pic of some of my favorites. I should take a new picture of all the special colored ones.


----------



## theotherside

Yeah I'm feeling a little down today for some reason. Guess everyone has a down day every now and then


----------



## nuttynutskin

theotherside said:


> Hey nutty whatsup?



Hey not much waiting to see if this shitty cough syrup is gonna work. Almost burned my lip smokin a rollie I made from a cig butt. lol


----------



## nuttynutskin

Laika said:


> Older pic of some of my favorites. I should take a new picture of all the special colored ones.



Those are cool, I never heard the term sea glass before lol. I think I knew what it was, just never knew it had a name. You could make some pretty badass mosaics or necklaces from that.


----------



## coelophysis

Yeah lol, no scientific name for it.
I know some people that are by the great lakes in North America call it "beach glass"


----------



## the toad

I call it cool.... I collect little pieces when I see them then give them to my mom when I see her lol... she loves it and its a safe place for it... id just lose it probly if I tried to store it.. 

I love the beach... if I don't get accepted at ucla then I'm quitting school lol


----------



## Captain.Heroin

What are you going to school for?


----------



## nuttynutskin

now im dirnkin gin and tonic. nothing like free booze lol. don't think i'm gonna hit anymore dxm tho for a while. stomach feels slightly weird. still haven't showered and i feel real drunk. wish i wasn't out of xanax, oh well.


----------



## nuttynutskin

gin and dxm lol i dont htink ive ever felt this drunk off 2 shots lol. must be the combination


----------



## theotherside

I can't drink gin at all..last time I did I fell over at a bar. I was 22 when that happened and it kind of turned me off ethanol for good. 

Monday is just around the bend folks....


----------



## NeighborhoodThreat

Only a few more hours...


----------



## theotherside

Hey did you get accepted yet NT? Can't remember if you told me yet.


----------



## NeighborhoodThreat

I haven't been accepted yet as far as I know, I was going to wait another week or two before actually prying them about it


----------



## the toad

@captain- just doing my general ed at the local jc right now... I'm planning to tranfer into a geology major and a business minor... that's the plan anyways... so far so good...


----------



## theotherside

NeighborhoodThreat said:


> I haven't been accepted yet as far as I know, I was going to wait another week or two before actually prying them about it



Ok just checking in and all my positive thoughts on on you for that man...although I'm sure you got in. 

Hey CI what's up man? Cheer me up...I'm having PMS today for some reason


----------



## NeighborhoodThreat

Positive waves are good waves (vibes)!

You know I'll be updatin' when I find out the news


----------



## theotherside

So what are you up to monday NT? Any plans for the week since you have all this free time/waiting time? You better keep your mind busy until you find out.


----------



## nuttynutskin

my stomach feels like a ball of fire lol we nt for a walk and definitinly think im robowalkin a bit lol.


----------



## theotherside

Man stay indoors when dxm starts to kick in nutty....we want you to be safe and back in the social the next few days man. Stay in here talk with us, put on some good tunes and relax into the trip.


----------



## muvolution

Dude, where's ektamine? anyone heard from him?

NT - good luck on getting accepted. Grad school was awesome for me.


----------



## theotherside

No we still have not heard from ektamine....every since he made mod we haven't heard from him. Many people are worried about him at this point. I can only hope it is an internet issue. 

EKTAMINE?? holla brother


----------



## NeighborhoodThreat

I look forward to it (assuming I do get in).  I haven't heard from ektamine in a minute either.  Actually, it's been longer than a minutes.

TOS, well, I don't have free time, I have some more moving to do, which will take pretty much all day tomorrow and probably a good part of Tuesday.  I've been really busy even though I don't have anything to do...if that makes any sense haha


----------



## the toad

theotherside said:


> Ok just checking in and all my positive thoughts on on you for that man...although I'm sure you got in.
> 
> Hey CI what's up man? Cheer me up...I'm having PMS today for some reason



You need to look at the last image I posted on this thread... the "prescription" illustration... lol jk

What's wrong? I know its Sunday and all but at least its summertime... and tomorrow is even supposed to look like summertime... here anyways... still looks like winter at the monent lol but I love the rain (unless I'm sick) so its fine lol 

You should try and cheer up.... smoke a bowl or two... 

Hmmm I just gat a random idea.... perhaps I will smoke some dmt...


----------



## NeighborhoodThreat

^Please do.

DMT + weed?  

*THEN* report back.


----------



## theotherside

Yes then write an awesome trip report that will blow my mind and put a smile on my face CI. 
That will cheer me up.
I think sometimes people are allowed to just be "down"....I just hate it when it happens to me.


----------



## NeighborhoodThreat

^Is there any specific that you're down about?


----------



## theotherside

No I just have that weird "something is wrong" feeling...my job is fine, my relationship is fine, doctor visit went perfect, I have plenty of fun things lined up for this week and I'm off work until wed.  so I just don't know. I guess it is just anxiety of my own mortality or something like that.


----------



## NeighborhoodThreat

The same thing happens to me pretty often man, no worries.

I think its part of the reason I've been self-medicating with opiates and legitimately medicating with benzos.


----------



## theotherside

Yes I think my body is just tired of working and the opiate tease that is hydrocodone man. I am never "there" but also never sick or hurting. As my father says...suck it up and be a man


----------



## JoshE

^ Wow Laika,,

Thats awesome


----------



## NeighborhoodThreat

You should take a break from the hydrocodone (just let yourself go into mild WDs) and then re-dose.

Amazing feeling, although its certainly not the most healthy practice.


----------



## coelophysis

The seaglass?


----------



## muvolution

the swing from wd's to high is pretty incredible feeling. TOS - can or do you ever do a week or two break?


----------



## NeighborhoodThreat

^That's what I meant, its that much better if you take a one or two week break (vs. a break of a day or two).


----------



## nuttynutskin

im always depressed lol, runs in the family


----------



## the toad

*i love you all and i love myself and my life too...*

Haha wow other than the fact that I'm still a lil on the jittery side... ie... typos.... ummmmmmmm I  can only gescribe it as "thee (yes 2 E's) pe®fect trip"

I did all that I had... and am left wishing I had no more and no less.... some of the greatest minds in this world agree that its best to always...



Perrhaps one of mybest decisions to date.... lol


----------



## NeighborhoodThreat

^That's one of the best DMT ads I've seen in a while man!

We love you too!  Glad you had a good time!


----------



## SinisterMuffin

I know how the depression thing goes.  And I've been really anxious today, too, TOS!  I have no idea why, either.  I just got a job, so I don't have to worry about money.  Things are great with my boyfriend.  Gonna try a curcumin/piperine combination tonight or tomorrow...so it'll be a good start to the week.  I dunno...maybe Sundays just aren't the days for us!  Heh.


----------



## nuttynutskin

im done with this nasty cough sryup lol drikin some pepsi now. the letters on the clock oven looked like they were vibrating lol.


----------



## NeighborhoodThreat

^Sounds like an upgrade to me.


----------



## Swerlz

consciousness is overrated imo


----------



## NeighborhoodThreat

Indeed.

What's your cocktail for the evening?


----------



## nuttynutskin

well i think im gonna go be unconsious for about 1hr or 2 on my bed not sure tho im sure ill be up agina after drinking this pepsi lol


----------



## the toad

Haha back to baseline now I think... but yea what a great one... about 50mg in one rip.... I've had "stronger" trips from this but never one of such amazing quality... extremely euphoric and exhilerating... andjust when you think its gonna get boring it goes bad for a sec just to toss u a curve.... but then goes all happy and bright again a second later... the visuals fluctuated (open eye) between futuristicly realistic and geomeric to full immersion with same as closed eye... closed eye was all triangular illumination... had some classic rock just playing on the radio and it remained fairly precieveable and perfect throughout... tho I couldn't tell you what songs played...

There was a couple pointts where I almost crossed over into semiconsciousness where you get that "slant" in everything right at the edge as your leaning off lol....

I don't know that I ever want to even do dmt again.... I don't think ill ever top this trip...

Ooo and I have a shot of jack left lol.... I've also been drinkin just a lil haha


----------



## NeighborhoodThreat

holy crap dude

that sounds amazing


----------



## the toad

That's kinda why I wanted to write on here as I was coming down cuz I know how fast I forget it.... just like most of my dreams... anyways yea... I was just reading thru and when I read back I can put it all back together again 

I figure its the universe getting even with me for getting shafted on 3g of mxe... llol


----------



## the toad

Ooo speaking of which.... is there a thread to warn people about sites you've been scammed by?


----------



## NeighborhoodThreat

Bluelight doesn't have vendor discussion


----------



## the toad

Yea I didn't think so but figured in that context maybe there might be lol... well without getting too specific... I don't find one sites claim of being "reputable" to be a very accurate representation.... 

I will gladly advise you on what site to avoid being scammed by but you'll have to PM me.... don't ask me for which ones are good... I'm not telling... but I will out the scammers lol


----------



## NeighborhoodThreat

I would edit that part out of your post, even mentioning parts of the vendor's page or what they call themselves could be vendor IDing....


----------



## coelophysis

safeorscam.com may be something that can assist you


----------



## NeighborhoodThreat

^That's what it's called.

I was searching my brain for it


----------



## the toad

^ better?


----------



## muvolution

see, I'm always worried about that shit when ordering from RC sites. I still haven't pulled the trigger on the MXE and phanaz - I'm trying to determine how I will not get ripped off or compromise my freedom.


----------



## SinisterMuffin

Yeah, RC sites can be sketchy.  Even ones with good reputations always pose the risk of mis-labeling their product, which can be extremely dangerous.  There are recent deaths because of that very thing, even!


----------



## nuttynutskin

back again... stomach feels better but i cant quit grindin my teeth. really hope im not withdrawing from xanax.


----------



## nuttynutskin

damn i dont feel right all the sudden lol


----------



## Fixed5217

nuttynutskin said:


> So he punched you and you didn't do shit about it? WTF? I would've slashed his throat with a fuckin broken whiskey bottle and then gone and got the crowbar out of my car to make sure he wasn't getting up after that.



yea, i didn't do shit about it. i'm a lover not a fighter to use an age old cliche. After that though, I had my belt wrapped around my right fist and a broken high life bottle in my left in case the motherfucker made any more advances.

I just prefer to see things to a peaceful end considering the dispute involved a friend of a neighbors

The worst part: according to the neighbors we knew whose place he was staying at, nig didn't remember any of it--and got a free blunt and beer out of it...f*ing racism still exists, it's just different


----------



## SinisterMuffin

Oh no!  I wish I knew what to tell you... I'm currently hoping to feel -something- different soon.  Been trying to get effects from combining piperine and curcumin for over an hour now.  They're supposed to be mild effects, but I still want something! ><


----------



## Fixed5217

muvolution said:


> see, I'm always worried about that shit when ordering from RC sites. I still haven't pulled the trigger on the MXE and phanaz - I'm trying to determine how I will not get ripped off or compromise my freedom.



I don't know how i feel about the phenaz... i have a ga nd I don't really know how to comment on the way it's treating me. I have an mg scale for it, but the mxe is much more worth you while.

Just use a site that goes through paypal or something else with payment security. I evaded a blank order once in this manner


----------



## Captain.Heroin

You can say "fucking" as long as it isn't in a context which violates the BLUA.  



Fixed5217 said:


> Just use a site that goes through paypal or something else with payment security. I evaded a blank order once in this manner



I have always had good experiences using paypal, although I am not talking about getting RC's at all.


----------



## nuttynutskin

SinisterMuffin said:


> Oh no!  I wish I knew what to tell you... I'm currently hoping to feel -something- different soon.  Been trying to get effects from combining piperine and curcumin for over an hour now.  They're supposed to be mild effects, but I still want something! ><



 i think it was just a mild anxiety thing... i ddidnt even know what that was til i looked it up. if you;re an idiot like me just drink a bottle of cough sryup lol. you'll definitely feel something.


----------



## nuttynutskin

bore ass fuck and listening to adam f lol. i havent listend to him in quite a while. hows that for audio shizophrneia lol everything from pantera to dnb lol

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JaKpTAhQfV4


----------



## SinisterMuffin

nuttynutskin said:


> i think it was just a mild anxiety thing... i ddidnt even know what that was til i looked it up. if you;re an idiot like me just drink a bottle of cough sryup lol. you'll definitely feel something.



Haha, yeah...the combo ended up doing absolutely nothing for me.  Which is disappointing.  I've really been itching to get to an altered state lately - trying to find easy, legal highs since I have a "date" set to do MDMA in a couple of weeks and therefore don't need to do that right now.  I have some cough syrup, but drinking too much of it...the taste would trigger my gag reflex before I could drink enough to do anything for me besides make me sleepy.  ><

Glad you seem to be feeling better, albeit a little bored, now!  The beginning of that song reminds me of Ghost Houses in Super Mario World.  LOL!!


----------



## nuttynutskin

yea i wouldnt seriously suggest it its nasty. if u do just becareful whats in it tho.


----------



## skillz~4~thrillz

so i don't get to go to Bonnaroo....i am so fucking depressed.my sinus infection got worse and had joined my left ear from swimming w/ my family memorial day. my knee got worse and i slept on my  bad shoulder again so basically my rotatory cuff if fucked-long story short. if my right shoulder if hurt,it puts stress on my bad knee and visa vera. that is this his situation i'm in . shitty left shoulder,shitty right leg. i'm fucking blown away. this is all i have wanted for fucking months.

i hate this crippled body. fucker


FUCK!


----------



## muvolution

aw, skillz, I'm sorry. It sounds like you need a break from life at a spa or something.t

I would like to see a picture of you, it basically sounds like you are the most hardcore, fearless woman out there. 

Hang in there, things will improve.


----------



## skillz~4~thrillz

muvolution said:


> aw, skillz, I'm sorry. It sounds like you need a break from life at a spa or something.t
> 
> I would like to see a picture of you, it basically sounds like you are the most hardcore, fearless woman out there.
> 
> Hang in there, things will improve.



Bonnaroo was my break-my spa. i go every year. well except a clp but this was 10 yr ann. i meant it's part of me.  i'll be depressed all week(it runs thurs-sun) but my parents leave on mon or tues for a week and i get the house to my self. think i'll get my paint supplies and let Mollie take over. all alone,by the sound of the pool-after sunset.

FUCK!!!! i can't believe it. i've been working my leg so hard and then my fucking shoulder. all my therapists are working on my PTSD but it so hard to make peace w/ it when my goddamn leg fucks up everyday!!!

gggggggggggggrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh

i'm just frustrated and disappointed. 


oh-thank to you and C.I a while back for complimenting me on my writing. that means a lot. that is my most powerful art and i neglect it.

peace and love......................skillz


----------



## skillz~4~thrillz

Anyone having browser probs or trouble logging on? I'm on my fone ATM but firefox and chome are not working at al.l


----------



## JoshE

Chrome was fucking up for me before..Seems to be all good now though.


----------



## skillz~4~thrillz

fuck me running!!


----------



## JoshE

Hahaha, How you feeling skillz?

I thought to myself just then, how the hell can i be miserable when your going through the stuff your going through. 

Anyway, I have just found my next tattoo design that i want to get done in Hong Kong. It's defiantly what i want, just want to modify it a bit so it will fit my upper arm.

Here it is:


*NSFW*:


----------



## skillz~4~thrillz

She is beautiful,beyond words. Where r u getting it. My comp is trying tomake me have win7 sec but I got Mcafee for a yr whn I got comp.I h8 this. grrrrrrrrrrrrr!


----------



## JoshE

Thanks skillz 

Going to get it on my upper arm


----------



## coelophysis

Skillz I'm so sorry to hear you won't be making it to bonnaroo but if it makes ya feel any better I won't be there either.
Did you get refunded?


----------



## theotherside

Good afternoon social...how is everyone's Monday going? 
Since I am not at work mine is going great


----------



## coelophysis

Mines going well. Got up early and went to the beach. Finally getting my tan on. Then I took the dog to the vet so now I'm broke, but heading back out to the beach


----------



## theotherside

What is wrong with your dog Laika? just a check up?
It is raining here in H-town again....now the weather is less than 100 degrees


----------



## SinisterMuffin

Hello, all!  How are you today?  I'm...not so great.  I'm feeling really burnt out today, and I'm not completely certain as to why - and I'm in a bunch of pain today even though I took my medicine like I'm supposed to.  This is how I imagine most people feel in their post-MDMA depression (I've never felt like this) but I didn't even do MDMA last night, so I'm confused!  I think it might be because I took too much Ambien to get to sleep, maybe...

Either way, I'm glad the weather's cooled off for you a bit, TOS!  It's supposed to be raining/storming here tomorrow, so hopefully it'll do the same for me.  These upper 90s are KILLING me!  ><  I'm jealous that you live so close to the beach and can start tanning, Laika.  I actually have to avoid exposure to the sun because of my medications, so it makes me sad.  I miss going to the beach!


----------



## theotherside

Hey ms. muffin....thanks again for giving us another wonderful trip report  
Yeah it is nice and breezy now and I'm loving it. Yesterday I was grumpy and now I'm in a good mood so all is good!


----------



## nuttynutskin

i feel like shit and my vision is still messed up... dxm is such a stupid drug lol. slept for 12 hrs but still tired as hell and no appetite... bleh.


----------



## nuttynutskin

skillz didn't i talk to you in chat? I think so, i can't remember who I'm talking to on here half the time lol. I added you anyways.


----------



## theotherside

Yeah man be careful with DXM man....it is one of the nasty substances in my book. Right up there with DPH and Salvia.

Hope you feel better soon man.


----------



## nuttynutskin

Thanx, on the plus side I think it ended my 10 day bender... Not really jonesing for anything now like i was other than to not feel sick lol. You don't liek salvia? I thought a lot of people here do... I've never tried it but i heard that it is pretty crazy lol.


----------



## SinisterMuffin

I'm not a big fan of salvia either, but it could also be that I'm just not a fan of dissociatives, which salvia is (I think).  Glad your bender's been ended - those can be risky.  Fiending for a high too much impairs judgement just as much as the actual high does, in most cases.  I hope you feel better and your vision clears up soon, though!!


----------



## theotherside

Well MXE is a fantasic dissociative in my book although I hate DXM with a passion. MXE is smooth at low doses which is what sets it apart. I have never tried ket so I can't compare the two.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

SinisterMuffin said:


> Hello, all!  How are you today?  I'm...not so great.  I'm feeling really burnt out today, and I'm not completely certain as to why - and I'm in a bunch of pain today even though I took my medicine like I'm supposed to.  This is how I imagine most people feel in their post-MDMA depression (I've never felt like this) but I didn't even do MDMA last night, so I'm confused!  I think it might be because I took too much Ambien to get to sleep, maybe...
> 
> Either way, I'm glad the weather's cooled off for you a bit, TOS!  It's supposed to be raining/storming here tomorrow, so hopefully it'll do the same for me.  These upper 90s are KILLING me!  ><  I'm jealous that you live so close to the beach and can start tanning, Laika.  I actually have to avoid exposure to the sun because of my medications, so it makes me sad.  I miss going to the beach!



I would guess it's the ambien.  Z-drugs aren't a great choice for sleep IMO.  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Zopiclone#Carcinogenicity


----------



## SinisterMuffin

Captain.Heroin said:


> I would guess it's the ambien.  Z-drugs aren't a great choice for sleep IMO.  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Zopiclone#Carcinogenicity



It actually helps me better than any other sleep medicine I've been scripted, or tried OTC and natural remedies(from seroquel to tylenol PM to melatonin).  I think it's just because I took more than usual that I feel like this, perhaps - I've not had this "hangover" before, even though I've been using it nightly for the past 3 months or so...

However, your citation is definitely cause for concern.  My immune system is already semi-compromised by fibromyalgia, and a increased risk for cancer is never something to take lightly.  I have an appointment with the doctor who prescribed me the Zolpidem on Friday, so I will have to have a long talk with her.  Unfortunately, I don't know if I can go without it until then - I have really bad insomnia and cannot sleep without help from SOMETHING.  Maybe I should just drink a lot to sedate myself for the next couple of nights.  ><

Thanks for that information, though!  I seriously had no idea and my doctor did not tell me, which is upsetting to say the least.  Although I research any illegal drugs thoroughly before trying them, I guess I'm one of those idiots that is too trusting of doctors and the government and assume they wouldn't prescribe me/allow me to be prescribed something that is rather harmful.  (I really should know better, considering how stupid I find drug prohibition to be.  ^^;


----------



## theotherside

Yeah I just learned that fact from wiki the other day myself. I had no idea!
Whenever I have trouble sleeping I take DPH and it can make me wake up in the middle of the night and almost sleep walk in a sense. Also it makes me wake up still zonked out.


----------



## nuttynutskin

have you considered the benzo route sm? personally xanax has really helped me out. except when i run out 12 days ahead but that's another story lol. thats really the only bad side to those, it's easy to start getting addicted.


----------



## theotherside

Yeah benzos can really help but due to how addicting they can be I tell people to use them for a last resort for sleeping. Save them for anxiety!

So what is your favorite Pantera album nutty?
Mine is Far Beyond Driven


----------



## Captain.Heroin

SinisterMuffin said:


> It actually helps me better than any other sleep medicine I've been scripted, or tried OTC and natural remedies(from seroquel to tylenol PM to melatonin).  I think it's just because I took more than usual that I feel like this, perhaps - I've not had this "hangover" before, even though I've been using it nightly for the past 3 months or so...
> 
> However, your citation is definitely cause for concern.  My immune system is already semi-compromised by fibromyalgia, and a increased risk for cancer is never something to take lightly.  I have an appointment with the doctor who prescribed me the Zolpidem on Friday, so I will have to have a long talk with her.  Unfortunately, I don't know if I can go without it until then - I have really bad insomnia and cannot sleep without help from SOMETHING.  Maybe I should just drink a lot to sedate myself for the next couple of nights.  ><
> 
> Thanks for that information, though!  I seriously had no idea and my doctor did not tell me, which is upsetting to say the least.  Although I research any illegal drugs thoroughly before trying them, I guess I'm one of those idiots that is too trusting of doctors and the government and assume they wouldn't prescribe me/allow me to be prescribed something that is rather harmful.  (I really should know better, considering how stupid I find drug prohibition to be.  ^^;



Doctors deliberately don't tell people that because they would rather not prescribe people benzodiazepines.  8(

The best sleep medication I have tried is temazepam.


----------



## nuttynutskin

Don't know if i could pick a favorite since some of their albums are kind of different... I really like cowboys from hell and the great southern trendkill tho.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

theotherside said:


> I tell people to use them for a last resort for sleeping. Save them for anxiety!



I think most benzos aren't appropriate for sleep (due to interrupting REM sleep, zopiclone does the same thing) but using them for a rare instance is certainly OK, I just think taking them daily for sleep is obviously destined for problems.


----------



## coelophysis

Hey tos. Yeah it was just her first check up and she had to get a few vaccines.
Lookit you with the Senor Mod


----------



## SinisterMuffin

Thanks for the temazepam recommendation, Captain!  I'm going to read up on it, see if I think it's something that could work for me, and bring up to my doctor on Friday if I feel it is.


----------



## nuttynutskin

I dunno, i think benzos is the only thing that works for some people. just have to have the will to not abuse them.


----------



## theotherside

I am going to be signing off for the night social. As always be safe and if anyone talks with ektamine.....tell him to pm me


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Good night TOS.  I hope ektamine is OK.


----------



## coelophysis

Yeah I'm concerned for him. I know his first name. And I know our chat session displayed his last name. I wish I could remember what it was so I could see if he has facebook or something.

I miss him!

Goodnight Senor TOS


----------



## coelophysis

Random picture I took that I love.


----------



## nuttynutskin

I don't see anything...  maybe time to clean the monitor. Still having some issues with depth perception and stumbling around. AND TIREDDD AND DEPRESSED. I worked and hour and literally had to call it quits cuz i had no energy left. People, if you suffer from depression or mental illness don't do dxm like an idiot like me. Also don't go on an idiotic bender of self destruction for 10 days straight. That shit was fun at the start, but I'm paying for it now and I'm pretty certain the last day that i did dxm brought out some psychotic symtoms of my bipo depression.


----------



## JoshE

Congrats on the smod promotion tos


----------



## the toad

Dxm is one of those things for me.... like... ehh its a long story but when I was in witdrawals I found dxm helped somewhat..... but yea I always seemed to regret it later cuz it made me even more depressed...

But hey at least you notice it and your not in denial 

I just smoked some herband am already pretty buzzed and I got super high and happy.... maybe u should put some in your pipe and smoke it.... may help... lol


----------



## the toad

^ @nutty


----------



## nuttynutskin

Chemically Insane said:


> Dxm is one of those things for me.... like... ehh its a long story but when I was in witdrawals I found dxm helped somewhat..... but yea I always seemed to regret it later cuz it made me even more depressed...
> 
> But hey at least you notice it and your not in denial
> 
> I just smoked some herband am already pretty buzzed and I got super high and happy.... maybe u should put some in your pipe and smoke it.... may help... lol



I don't have any weed, or money. Even if I did I don't feel like doing any drugs other than my xanax I'm prescribed, but I'm out of that too until the 17th due to me being an idiot. Hopefully I can make it til then without having a heart attack or going crazy.


----------



## skillz~4~thrillz

TOS...a senior mod??? why didn't the powers that be think of that one sooner???

CONGRATULATIONS!

and well deserved!

much peace and love..........................skillz


***separate note*** anyone in tc?


----------



## JoshE

I am Skillz  Get in there yo


----------



## theotherside

skillz~4~thrillz said:


> TOS...a senior mod??? why didn't the powers that be think of that one sooner???
> 
> CONGRATULATIONS!
> 
> and well deserved!
> 
> much peace and love..........................skillz
> 
> 
> ***separate note*** anyone in tc?



Thanks skillz.....one of these days I will do that tiny chat  

How is everyone doing??


----------



## the toad

Goodmorning eveyone.. I just checked my email this morn and the RC company I was cursing the other day for not sending me my mxe order had sent me an email apologizing for misplacing my order and notifying me that it has just been shipped and I will be receiving it shortly


----------



## theotherside

See life is good after all CI. You still haven't sampled MXE yet? Man you are in for a treat 
How is your day going?


----------



## NeighborhoodThreat

What's up social?

I have an extremely busy day yesterday and wasn't able to get on Bluelight, and I have another busy day today (even though I slept from 3:30am to 2:30pm and my girlfriend and I have vowed to not take any amphetamines today, as our tolerances were going up really fast and the comedowns were getting worse - the fact that we got 11 hours of sleep and still want to take some Dexedrine means we need to take a break).

We'll no doubt be dipping into some benzos, bupe or Flexerils, however 

Just checking in real quick!


----------



## the toad

It is going well.. for a workday lol... nice and warm and sunny... crap.... that reminds me... I should run home and take my plants out of the greenhouse and put them outside...

I've got 5 clones that  are now in 1 gallon bags... and then another dozen or so seedlings...

No I haven't had the pleasure yet of mxe so I'm looking forward to it... I got 3 grams lol so ill be stocked for a while lol


----------



## theotherside

Hey NT I understand you about that flex sleep man...I used to sleep like a god with those bad boys. One time I slept right through my morning class in college and had to beg the prof. to let me make up the test


----------



## Captain.Heroin

How is everyone doing today?


----------



## SinisterMuffin

I'm doing better than yesterday, thankfully.  How about you, Captain??


----------



## Captain.Heroin

SinisterMuffin said:


> I'm doing better than yesterday, thankfully.  How about you, Captain??



I am doing OK, just kind of tired. I am trying to figure out what I should do for now.

There are lots of good things going on though!  This makes me very hopeful for the future.


----------



## SinisterMuffin

Good things are always, well....good.  XD  It's always great to have a positive outlook on teh future - I hope things keep going well for you!

And what are you looking to do?  Just entertain yourself?  Or is this more of a big picture - path to take sort of thing?


----------



## the toad

Is a fifth of alcohol a day too much? Fuckin a it is... I need to cut back I think.... alcohol was my downfall years ago... but now when I drink I just have enuf to be buzzed and happy instead of blacked out and hungover the next day....

But still... when I show up to the liquor store and the already have it bagged when I get to the register I figure maybe its time to cut back a tad lol

Don't you hate it when you come up with a good idea that isn't fun?

Lol


----------



## muvolution

at the rate I'm going, I need to buy stock in Jim Beam, BD syringes and Teva Pharmaceuticals. I will single-handedly make them rich.


----------



## the toad

^ similar... bd is by far the best... I prefer either jack daniels or bacardi... and my pharmy company was mallincrodt for their generic dilaudid 4mgs lol


----------



## SinisterMuffin

That reminds me...I still have mostly full bottles of liquor in my freezer.  Maybe I'll have some lemon drop shots tonight...doesn't seem like anything else is happening.  ><;;

But, yeah, if they know your face and you're drinking a fifth a day, it might indeed be time to cut back.  Heh.


----------



## muvolution

I always got those, too, but lately it's been all Teva 8mg Dilaudids. 

If you read about Teva's mission statement and stuff, they are actually pretty cool. They only make generic pharmaceuticals, so there is no R & D cost, and instead of spending money on developing new treatments, they give grants to researchers in the U.S. and Israel, which in my opinion is a much better model for encouraging innovation since the researcher isn't directly tied to the drug company, etc...


----------



## the toad

I hate the teva 8mg.... I got them a couple times and id rather have one mallincrodt or roche 4mg than one of those 8's..... this could be entirely a placeboish effect but I was honestly looking forward to the 8's the first time I got them and was disappointed.... jmo... not bagging in any way shape or form


----------



## SinisterMuffin

Teva??  I am not acquainted with this apparently...


----------



## nuttynutskin

2nd day sober... Still depressed and tired but appetite is coming back. Just wish I could do something for more than an hour without feeling all dizzy and like I need to go to bed. Might be time to see the dr if this doesn't go away soon.


----------



## SinisterMuffin

I understand that you don't have much of an appetite, but if you try eating and drinking lots of water, it might help a bit.  But, yeah, if the weakness and dizziness and depression persist, you should definitely consider making an appointment with your doctor.  I'm really sorry you feel this way, though.  Is there anything that I could do to help, perhaps?


----------



## the toad

I got no such offers when I was having a wd day lol


----------



## nuttynutskin

SinisterMuffin said:


> I'm really sorry you feel this way, though.  Is there anything that I could do to help, perhaps?



I dont know are you single?  lol

Joking aside I was just on the phone with someone insisting that my dad left yesterday and wasn't here. Then when I got off the phone and was liek wait no she was right, he was here yesterday he left today. Yea I've lost it completely.   lol


----------



## SinisterMuffin

Sorry, I'm happily taken by another Bluelighter (who doesn't really post, so no sense naming names).  I have some friends, though... Lol.  XP

Hmm...maybe it'll take a few days to recover.  Is there anyway you can go to the story and get some dietary supplements or something?  Maybe your brain just needs some food to help it along...


----------



## nuttynutskin

Nope broke lol.


----------



## NeighborhoodThreat

^Eating is important.

I'm taking a break from amphetamines today, and man, I've eaten sooooo much food.  Went to the grocery store today and went nuts.  

It's actually pretty nice to know I'll be able to go to sleep when I want to.


----------



## SinisterMuffin

Ah, yeah...I know how that goes unfortunately.  ><  I wish I knew what to tell you!!  Just keep an eye on yourself...maybe drink some nutrient-rich drinks (OJ and milk) and just work on keeping yourself physically okay so that maybe the rest of you will catch up.  I've actually heard diet, along with exercise and good sleep is really good for helping with withdrawals - it just takes time.


----------



## Trinitee

Hey yous guys. I went to my show. My mind- blown. Face- melted. Ear-gasm. I'm still chewing gum like a crazy person!

How's everyone been? Any word from eket or smackcraft?


----------



## coelophysis

If you knew how I long for you now that you're gone. You'd grow wings and fly home to me, home tonight.


----------



## nuttynutskin

Went to the gym. Workout wasn't half bad for not touching a weight for 2 weeks.


----------



## JoshE

theotherside, Is everything still looking cartoon-ish? I want to experience that..


----------



## Captain.Heroin

SinisterMuffin said:


> Good things are always, well....good.  XD  It's always great to have a positive outlook on teh future - I hope things keep going well for you!
> 
> And what are you looking to do?  Just entertain yourself?  Or is this more of a big picture - path to take sort of thing?



Endlessly long list of benefits, mostly related to publuc health, medicine, and the law.​


----------



## the toad

Just driving down the freeway and I get cut off pretty hard (gotta really get on the brakes and weave out of the way)... whatever, some ppl are just tards and don't look.... soo a lane opens up not 30 seconds later and I get in it and am passing the moron and he does it again... and gives me the finger.... then brake checks me... well ijstead of hitting the brakes I went around him and as I was doing this he stands on the gas.... I got  in front and double tapped the brakes HARD... now he's buying me a new bumper and hatch and tail-light


----------



## nuttynutskin

California... That figures. What a dumbass.


----------



## nuttynutskin

Goddamnit why does this keep saying wait 45 seconds then I try to post again and then 4 posts show up.


----------



## muvolution

Is that an Impreza?

I am looking at getting a new (to me) car pretty soon here. The current whip has been overheating and is just generally falling apart at 245k+ miles. Ever seen a subaru SVX?

tags for size


*NSFW*: 















it's a crazy little car. more citroen than most citroens were. Also, it has a 3.3L H-6, very similar to several Porsche designed engines.  I haven't had a speeding ticket in a few years.... it's time for a few.


----------



## the toad

I'm a california person too lol... but I'm super nice... even if someone does something totally dumb... but when they go and try and wreck me.... no no no... bad monkey... lol


----------



## the toad

Yes I love those @muv... and yes mine is a 02 bugeye impreza


----------



## SinisterMuffin

Hey, how are y'all doing tonight??  I might be trying DXM for the first time, I think...not really sure what to expect.


----------



## muvolution

I have a 96 legacy sedan right now. it has been an absolutely great car, and it probably has 20-30k off road on it which is pretty significant. 
I am torn between an SVX and an '00 to '04 WRX or STI. With a little love and money, I KNOW that an SVX could destroy all STI's. It uses the same pistons as the 2.2 and they made a turbo, so I want to get the low-compression pistons and put a turbo on either side of the 6 cylinder straight out the back so it is a true twin turbo. Also have a STI drivetrain from a crashed car lined up for a swap.

Edit: I did some speed (haha) for the first time in a year or so today. I have been going through stuff for a new car today at an amazing speed.


----------



## the toad

Eww dxm... get ready for a 2 days of being super depressed and feeling crappy afterwards... 

If you want a dissociative take K or mxe or something good....


----------



## the toad

I just have the 2.5... no turbo.... not quite as much top end but its more than sufficient for the street... ill take new suspension and brakes over a sti powerplant.... I like canyon carving... handling and traction mean a lot more than horsepower.... to me and my driving... I already have 235/40ZR18W Nitto 555's and enourmous swaybars... and ceramic brake pads...


----------



## SinisterMuffin

I'm actually not a big fan of dissociatives, but the first plateau looks fairly appealing... what kind of dose did you do when you've done it?  And how often?  I dunno...I'm going to be taking a low dose, especially since I don't have previous experience, but I've heard it -can- be enjoyable, though most aren't big fans of the higher plateaus.


----------



## the toad

I find low dose dxm to be effective at curbing a cough but for recreational use it takes a whole bottle for most everyone to feel much of anything.... and att that point its not that great... I've only don't it a couple times ever because neither was very good....


----------



## coelophysis

Hey guys. I'm going to be stepping down from my mod spot here at NMI.
So you local lovers of the section ought to check out the application thread


----------



## nuttynutskin

Chemically Insane said:


> Eww dxm... get ready for a 2 days of being super depressed and feeling crappy afterwards...
> 
> If you want a dissociative take K or mxe or something good....



Well I can't comment on k or mxe, but I can attest to the first part. I still feel like shit after doing it sunday. I think it made me go slightly psychotic or manic honestly. Now I just feel like sleeping all day. Dxm is pretty crappy I wish I didn't even do it the other day.


----------



## the toad

I don't think I'm "mod material" lol


----------



## Captain.Heroin

It's been great serving along side you Laika, I am glad that you'll still be stopping by here though.  :D


----------



## nuttynutskin

3rd day sober btw... I don't even feel like doing anything until I refill my script on the 17th.


----------



## SinisterMuffin

I hope you still come around here, Laika and that we still see you around the site!


----------



## Captain.Heroin

We'll be giving Laika a NMI Social pager so whenever anyone needs him here, it'll be easy to reach him.  

How's everyone doing this evening?


----------



## the toad

I'm good @captain.... bout to go lay down and watch tv tho.... long day... but not too bad... just kinda beat lol.... just happened to run across this... made me laugh... as always....

Rules!?!


----------



## amapola

Chemically Insane said:
			
		

> I don't think I'm "mod material" lol


It's always a good personal development and introspective tool to write about yourself whether you think you have a shot or not.  Plus if you are ever thinking about a position farther along in the distant future when your kids have all gone to college, your mid life crisis is in the past, and you just want the opportunity to relive your lost youth by welcoming cute new greenlighters, it can't hurt to have gotten your name under consideration previously (i.e. now) so that your name has been passed around before.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

amapola you should join us here in the NMI social more often.


----------



## coelophysis

SinisterMuffin said:


> I hope you still come around here, Laika and that we still see you around the site!



Thanks. Yeah I'm totally not going anywhere. I'll still be welcoming newbs and choosing NMI social threads to be my home. I just wanted to share the joy of being a mod to someone new 

I'll also still be moderating NEMD so it's not like my login time will begin to die out.

It was a loving and awesome 2+ years as Moderator here. I've changed so much in those 2 years it's crazy. I hope being part of the staff will change the new mod for the better as well


----------



## the toad

amapola said:


> It's always a good personal development and introspective tool to write about yourself whether you think you have a shot or not.  Plus if you are ever thinking about a position farther along in the distant future when your kids have all gone to college, your mid life crisis is in the past, and you just want the opportunity to relive your lost youth by welcoming cute new greenlighters, it can't hurt to have gotten your name under consideration previously (i.e. now) so that your name has been passed around before.



But if I did that I would probably get chosen.... and I quite honestly don't feel that I have the time in my life right now to devote to being a mod... I'm extremely open to hearing any coherent opinion even if I totally disagree with it... I just don't like when someone gets angry over me having a difference of opinion... then I get snarky lol...

But most of the tim I find myself lurking and just reading because writing and wording and editing out a good reply just doesn't fit into my 30sec I have to check...

Perhaps when I've graduated ill  have a bit more consistent free time and will be a better candidate... in the mean time I think most of the mods on my regular forums I visit know me better than I could explain in an application... 

Besides I figure to be a mod you should have at least a thousand or so posts... is there any standard guideline regarding post count to be a mod?


----------



## coelophysis

No, plus you've been around since before your latest account.
Usually it takes someone who participates in the particular forum who is friendly and helpful.
Post quality over post quantity.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Quality over quantity definitely is the best way to put it.  

However, you won't get to be a moderator with just 1 post. 

I say this because people have applied with just 1 post before.   8(


----------



## SinisterMuffin

Glad to hear you'll be sticking around, Laika!  I'll have to check out the NEMD one day... >.>


----------



## coelophysis

Totally. It's basically dedicated to all music except for dance and electronic stuff.


----------



## the toad

I already live my life in moderation.... don't wanna over-do it lol


----------



## amapola

cap said:
			
		

> amapola you should join us here in the NMI social more often.


I know 



			
				Chemically Insante said:
			
		

> But if I did that I would probably get chosen.... and I quite honestly don't feel that I have the time in my life right now to devote to being a mod... I'm extremely open to hearing any coherent opinion even if I totally disagree with it... I just don't like when someone gets angry over me having a difference of opinion... then I get snarky lol...
> 
> But most of the tim I find myself lurking and just reading because writing and wording and editing out a good reply just doesn't fit into my 30sec I have to check...
> 
> Perhaps when I've graduated ill have a bit more consistent free time and will be a better candidate... in the mean time I think most of the mods on my regular forums I visit know me better than I could explain in an application...


Ah well time constraint is different then.  You said before that you didn't think you were mod material.  I know it was probably just a little self deprecating humour but I thought I'd buoy you up a bit anyways. 

Also (although there are different types of mods who fill different niches) most good ones are pretty well rounded and socially adept.  This means that a lot of mods will admit to have engaged in less than mod like behaviour in the past (perhaps even clever but mean quips and subtle insults for poor posts and annoying users).  Many even have warnings and infractions from their more puerile time on the site.

So long as one can demonstrate their professional side and leave the more blatant immature attitude out of sight of the public there is no reason why a little past snarkyness will count that badly against you.


----------



## the toad

I think I smoked too much herb.... I just wondered if you could "over-do it" at moderation....

Oh well... lol


----------



## the toad

@amapola- not having the proper time to reserve for mod duty is what makes me "not mod material"...

If I was a moderator most of my comments would probably have a lot different tone to them just because its then the mods responsibility to represent the site as a somewhat helpful and easily approachable entity to mostnew users... this requires that they will trus that your not going to belitte or embarass them while at the same time teaching them and answering questions in a useful descriptive manner...

Noblesse oblige... lol


----------



## coelophysis

Well it's not for everybody.
I wasn't twisting your arm anyway


----------



## SinisterMuffin

Puerile.  That's a five dollar word if there ever was one.  ;P  (Sorry, I'm in a joke-y mood!)

Also, I definitely lol'd at that, CI.  Maybe you can over-do moderation, though...?  Like, being moderate with everything all the time would make everything mediocre??  I don't even know!


----------



## the toad

Idk now I'm somewhat interested.... approximately how many nmi post do you each make a day? Aside from this thread... I'm taalking about actually introducing yourself and welcoming newbies... I used to try to read thru and would often comment if I had something good to say but haven't done much of that lately just because I didn't get many responses lol...


----------



## coelophysis

Depends on the day and or my mood.
Somedays I don't welcome anyone. Somedays I'm really feeling it and welcome more than I really need to.

You gotta be able to send them in the right direction if they come onto the forum seeking something in particular.
You need to be okay with repetition.
And I never knew I would be able to come up with some many different ways of saying basically "hello"
It's rewarding though when you welcome and newb and watch them bloom into quality posters.


----------



## the toad

ill sleep on it a couple of nights.... thanks @laika, amapola & captain... talk to you all tomorrow


----------



## nuttynutskin

I'll be a mod for $5 per hour. I have references.


----------



## JoshE

^Screw the money, Id so much rather the unlimited access to midget porn we get  

Seriously though, I haven't been around NMI for all that long and haven't gotten to know Laika that well either but mate, you sound like a top bloke and am glad your sticking around in the staff. I might have to pop my head into NEMD more often too


----------



## gavatron@oz

midget porn....wheres the application form at??

One of the things in life i have to do is ,now this may sound fucked up,and it is....

But, i want to fuck a red headed dwarf,that has only one leg,and has taurets..(- im sure thats spelt wrong,but you know what i mean...) im pretty easy at the moment on the sex of the dwarf...gay,straight,its allll the same. Imagine doing the wheele barrow...actually there's a new thread there joshE..sex moves u and your mates chat abbout??

-THE ANGRY PIRATE--come in there eye and kick them in the shin..they hold one hand over injured eye and hobble around on one leg holding the one you kicked with the other hand.yaarrrrrrr

GLASS BOTTOM BOAT-using a glass coffee table..you lie under it,and get your 'lover' to shit onto the table..no mess,no fuss...apart from cleaning the coffee table..


----------



## nuttynutskin

WTF... I'm the one who's supposed to make amputee jokes.


----------



## gavatron@oz

just repost my with an extra limb missing.all yours nutty.

How are u joshE


----------



## JoshE

I'm good mate, although I'm about to hit the sack cause I have to be up in 6 hours for work  At least it's Friday though! 

How things with you mate? I'll talk to ya later man, I'm about to pass out


----------



## skillz~4~thrillz

has ANYONE had any kind of problem logging onto ANY website?  both chrome and firefox kept popping up a security page from fucking windows-it's fine as an OS but internet Explorer can blow me......i'd post pic too


----------



## NeighborhoodThreat

^There are a few viruses going around (called rootkits) that pop up a fake windows security alert and then ask you to download an "antivirus" program to get rid of the "infection" (your computer doesn't actually have an infection - except for the rootkit).

You then have to provide them with your credit card information to "buy" the "antivirus software" - they take your credit cards and max them out then disappear.  Hopefully that's not whats happening to you, but beware that not all windows security alerts are actually from windows.


----------



## skillz~4~thrillz

no worries there. i haven't had a credit card in 5 years....i am also declaring bankruptcy-medical bills.
trying to get my shit together. it's hard but there is so much more i want from this life.

so,NT, who is the avatar?the guy anyway?


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Hey skillz, I haven't had any internet issues. Have you tried using firefox or chrome?


----------



## skillz~4~thrillz

those are the two i use. it's some explorer bullshit. i am going to office depot today. i get a maintenance check this year and it has been 6 months-i'll let those fuckers fix it.


----------



## muvolution

I dated a girl who lost a leg to lukemia. She was soooo fucking hot. 

no midgets though


----------



## NeighborhoodThreat

Firefox is good, Chrome is great.  I run Chrome on my netbook because it doesn't have a graphics card and running Firefox with lots of ad-ons can get a bit laggy.

And the guy in my avatar was Paul Newman from the film _Cool Hand Luke_.


----------



## skillz~4~thrillz

muvolution said:


> I dated a girl who lost a leg to lukemia. She was soooo fucking hot.
> 
> no midgets though



secret fetish??? amputees? or did you date her prior to loosing her leg. leukemia is a vicious killer. I lost my maternal Grandmother to leukemia...and that was in 81 or 82. medical advances since then are miraculous.

was this a random post,the whiskey talking,or did you read about my crippled leg and how i am gonna cut the fucker off???....just curious.


----------



## muvolution

I read about your crippled leg. Also laughing to myself picturing Gavtron wheel-barrowing a midget amputee.

she wasn't hot because of the missing leg, or in spite of it, she was just hot. And happened to not have one leg. Everything was pretty normal about her, except having sex was slightly more radical since you had 90* more room with no left leg. 

I never really thought about it too much, even now. It sucks for her, but it in no way defined who she was.


----------



## amapola

NeighborhoodThreat said:


> ^There are a few viruses going around (called rootkits) that pop up a fake windows security alert and then ask you to download an "antivirus" program to get rid of the "infection" (your computer doesn't actually have an infection - except for the rootkit).
> 
> You then have to provide them with your credit card information to "buy" the "antivirus software" - they take your credit cards and max them out then disappear.  Hopefully that's not whats happening to you, but beware that not all windows security alerts are actually from windows.



Haha I helped a girl at uni who was really shy and got one of these from clicking on one of the "Securely delete your browsing history!!!" ads while watching porn.  A text box popped up saying windows defender found a virus and she needed to purchase and install some update to remove it then took her to a site on IE and if you closed the window it would reopen.  Also blocked you from opening some other applications and utilities.

It was easy enough to boot into safemode and remove the malware since it was documented online, and then afterwords I showed her how to click "clear history" or whatever it says in IE.  Didn't bother to tell her the impolite evidence is still on her harddrive unless it happens to get overwritten


----------



## skillz~4~thrillz

amapola said:


> Haha I helped a girl at uni who was really shy and got one of these from clicking on one of the "Securely delete your browsing history!!!" ads while watching porn.  A text box popped up saying windows defender found a virus and she needed to purchase and install some update to remove it then took her to a site on IE and if you closed the window it would reopen.  Also blocked you from opening some other applications and utilities.
> 
> It was easy enough to boot into safemode and remove the malware since it was documented online, and then afterwords I showed her how to click "clear history" or whatever it says in IE.  Didn't bother to tell her the impolite evidence is still on her harddrive unless it happens to get overwritten



i know how to boot in safemode,but where is the malware located that has to be removed?


----------



## NeighborhoodThreat

Depends on the specific malware (there are many different versions of it now).  I recommend using a second computer (if possible) to download anti-malware programs (there are many, I can recommend some if you would like) and then install/run them on the infected computer while in Safe Mode.

If you have Windows 7 you can actually open System Restore from the Safe Mode Menu and then restore your computer to before you had the infection.  After you do this, delete all other System Restore Points.  I've had success using this method (followed by a Malwarebytes Anti-Malware, Spybot: Search & Destroy, Ad-Aware, and finally, but most importantly, Sophos Anti-Rootkit Removal Tool scan and removal of any infected files/traces of the malware, in that order).  

Your results may vary.


----------



## skillz~4~thrillz

ok...here is the thing. i have McAfee...and it's working. my comp kept prompting me to back everything up but i never did. so i never created a restore point. does that matter? does the comp have automatic restore points. I am running on win 7,with McAfee,recovery disks(which the boot menu is very diff in win 7 and i don't know how to get it to list cd/dvd drive 1st).
this is some internal windows 7 security bullshit. i don't want windows security,i have McAfee for a reason. 
can you suggest an anti-malware?
and what are the things you listed in parenthesizes that you did after a system restore?
maybe I should go to windows home page and email them or ask the to stop. i tried uninstalling things-which needed to be done,but this windows security doesn't show up.

fack this....i can't make it today but i also have a once a year maintenance plan-i'll take it to office depot tomorrow. it has gotten better,it is just the windows security trying to user pressure me. 

grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr.

NT...i did a system restore to last week before this started happening. i think it worked. i think it is time to read the manual and do a little computer crash courses. lol

guess we will see if i need to go further back. sanks,mayne.

peace and love.......................skillz


----------



## SinisterMuffin

Hope things work out for you, skillz!  Computer viruses suck.  And I don't understand why people even create them...I mean, what do they even get out of it?!

So, has anyone heard from TOS since yesterday?  I'm really wondering how things went for him - I know he was delving into some new research...


----------



## the toad

Ok so I've been trying to learn the guitar for the last few months... having a lot of fun with it but decided instead of just reading thru the chord chart and trying to sound out songs, I should try to learn a song... so I picked perhaps my favorite guitar song of all time.... and I've just aboutgot this part down thanks to this here demo....

Eventually ill learn the rest of it but that may take another few months to a year....


----------



## muvolution

I found that in the very beginning, learning other people's songs was really effective. It lets you focus on all the important things and gives you something you can compare your playing to for an idea of how you are coming along.


----------



## SinisterMuffin

All you musically inclined people make me jealous...I haven't played an instrument since early high school (I loved it, just didn't have the time or room in my schedule to continue it).  I really want to learn to play bass guitar one day.  And piano.  And get back to clarinet and xylophone...


----------



## skillz~4~thrillz

SinisterMuffin said:


> Hope things work out for you, skillz!  Computer viruses suck.  And I don't understand why people even create them...I mean, what do they even get out of it?!
> 
> So, has anyone heard from TOS since yesterday?  I'm really wondering how things went for him - I know he was delving into some new research...


so far so good. i  think i fixed the comp. haven't seen TOS but of course i've had a facked up computer and haven't been online.

i usually see him on here late-late for me-closer to or after midnight(EST)-he is an hour behind me so. 


Chemically Insane said:


> Ok so I've been trying to learn the guitar for the last few months... having a lot of fun with it but decided instead of just reading thru the chord chart and trying to sound out songs, I should try to learn a song... so I picked perhaps my favorite guitar song of all time.... and I've just aboutgot this part down thanks to this here demo....
> 
> Eventually ill learn the rest of it but that may take another few months to a year....


picked up my 1st ax 2 age 13-taught myself,been playing ever since-well not lately bc of i can't sing anymore and playing makes me sad-23 years i've been playing. send me a PM so i will remember to send you a list of any type guitar site you will ever need. i'll tell you about every "teach yourself guitar" guru and most the products.

the key is PLAY EVERYDAY!


----------



## the toad

Yea at first I just looked at chord charts and tried to figure out what a song should sound like.... that's extremely difficult with no instruction.... and I even dj so I figured I would justsound out some songs to a beat and it would work.... well I have a lot to learn still obviously lol but I've found youtube to be absolute gold as far as guitar lessons go.... for free anyways.... 

And I have a really good free guitar teacher in person too... he was in several labeled bands in the 60s and managed and produced ever since.... anomymity reasons lead me to not disclose a name but even they are not as good of instruction for me as what I can amalgamate from youtube and REPLAY (key word) over and over along with them till it sounds right....

I  hope this inspires anyone who wants to play music to go check out youtube.... search "beginner "your instrument" lesson" then search "a song name" in place of "beginner" and see what pops up

I just got a half decent $100 guitar off craigslist and a $30 amp from the same.... now its time to buy a stratocaster tho.... I had no clue when I bought my guitar with dual humbuckers.....


----------



## nuttynutskin

I've been playing drums for close to a decade, maybe a year or two less. Tempted to post a vid up, but I'm kind of paranoid.


----------



## NeighborhoodThreat

Why are you paranoid?


----------



## skillz~4~thrillz

i will def learn to play the drums-soon. i need to play music. it's time....and the violin....and bass....maybe sax,even.


----------



## the toad

I have a sax in brand new condition.... gonna list it on cl for 1K... ill take 700... yamaha yas-23... mint... no dents or anything even in the case... but ill ttrade it straight across for any nice rosewood fretboard stratocaster....


----------



## the toad

Horrible recording nutty but I can still get the idea.... nice


----------



## skillz~4~thrillz

^i have ALL my guitars...i have my flute and keyboard that i played before i picked up the guitar.

and here is where i tell you that i have no money...at all...i'm 35 and if i do some chores i get cig money.but i am waiting on medicaid and disability so i can move out of my fucking parents' house.

and i have no strat...but i will one day i have a no name guitar that i bout for $5 @ the Salvation Army that i am rebuilding. i do a little woodwork so i am even gonna hand sand it. the ax shop in town is killer and the owner is fucking nice. he gives me t-shirts and pics and shit every time i go in. he has a bunch of one of a kind "artists" guitars like Gene Simmons ax shaped bass,one of Paul Stanley's,Melissa Ethridge....and a bunch i am too high to remember.
so when it's time to invest again-drums will prob b 1st-he is the man i hope to see.


----------



## skillz~4~thrillz

hell yeah...machine gun that shit....

nuttynutskin.....you are so,nutty.


----------



## NeighborhoodThreat

Seems good to me.

No need to be paranoid either


----------



## nuttynutskin

Now I'm on a roll, a few influences lol...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZqC73hT5nWQ

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fTj-_A0Zbkw

Saw these guys in concert at a small dive bar here, was fuckin LOUD lol...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WxfsCYuBdS0


----------



## muvolution

Skillz - I got my guitar from a luthier in New Orleans, it is a no-name, or actually a small-name in the business, but it is so lovingly put together and it sounds so nice that I wouldn't trade it at this point. It's set up perfectly for the strings I use, the way I play, everything. 
Now, my acoustic on the other hand, is a fucking POS. I sold my really nice dreadnought for (what else?) drug money, and haven't been able to afford an acoustic since.


----------



## skillz~4~thrillz

nuttynutskin said:


> IDK, fuck it. lol
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gyl-idaAymI
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cc_v5tnrsg8





nuttynutskin said:


> Now I'm on a roll, a few influences lol...
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZqC73hT5nWQ
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fTj-_A0Zbkw
> 
> Saw these guys in concert at a small dive bar here, was fuckin LOUD lol...
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WxfsCYuBdS0



you're on a DRUM ROLL!!!!!

bwahahahahahahahahahaha!


----------



## Captain.Heroin

How is everyone doing tonight?​


----------



## nuttynutskin

Skillz, you should be a stand up comedian, you're a natural.


----------



## nuttynutskin

Captain.Heroin said:


> How is everyone doing tonight?​



I don't know I forgot. Maybe you can tell me?


----------



## Captain.Heroin

nuttynutskin said:


> I don't know I forgot. Maybe you can tell me?



No idea.

I am doing great, just busy and hungry.


----------



## theotherside

Hey Captain what are you gonna eat tonight? I am eating a giant gyro right now with cucumber sauce and it is yummilicious.


----------



## nuttynutskin

Captain.Heroin said:


> No idea.
> 
> I am doing great, just busy and hungry.



What? You don't possess telepathic abilities as a mod?


----------



## skillz~4~thrillz

Captain.Heroin said:


> How is everyone doing tonight?​


doing drugs...watching TV...Blulighting.


nuttynutskin said:


> Skillz, you should be a stand up comedian, you're a natural.



i've been  told that my whole life...even by my shrink of 10+ years. she says to get off my ass and quit giving shows for free.

i just don't know how to express myself TRULY. when you practice so many arts they become muddled and different mediums pull in opposite directions.

i used to be the life of the party,a social butterfly. now i am a hermit-a shut in and these four walls full of instruments of my art and my art are closing in on me. 

i need to get out....and was then i was too ill and crippled to even make Bonnaroo.

i am a little sad but not depressed. disappointed. grateful for Bluelight...it keeps me sane-and that is no shit!


----------



## nuttynutskin

Just pretend you're on bluelight when you're on the stage. Why are you ill and crippled? What's wrong?


----------



## nuttynutskin

I pmed you


----------



## skillz~4~thrillz

*for nutty-you guys have heard this sob storry a million times!*

here is a longer version...my accident


----------



## Captain.Heroin

theotherside said:


> Hey Captain what are you gonna eat tonight? I am eating a giant gyro right now with cucumber sauce and it is yummilicious.



I got some breakfast for dinner; six scrambled eggs and some sausage.  Skim milk to drink it down with. 



nuttynutskin said:


> What? You don't possess telepathic abilities as a mod?



I do, I just don't always choose to use them.  %)


----------



## nuttynutskin

Captain.Heroin said:


> I got some breakfast for dinner; six scrambled eggs and some sausage.  Skim milk to drink it down with.



I was making 6 egg omelets a few days ago... I would put the sausage in the omelet chopped up with a lot of cheddar cheese. Tired of cooking right now tho, plus all the pans suck so just drinking my eggs now blended up with milk. Blechhh lol. Tasted a lot better when I could afford protein powder and ice cream to also add.


----------



## skillz~4~thrillz

i live on vanilla yogurt and vanilla boost or ensure or whatnot. i am not very active-but i am trying to change that. i have to start eating solid food,exercise,and just get out of my shithole room.

...it's a process...lol


----------



## nuttynutskin

When I was into powerlifting I would make this crazy protein shake...

8 eggs
3 scoops of whey protein
1 cup vanilla ice cream
2 cups whole milk
small ammount of water to make it less thick

I divided it into 3 servings... Added it up one time and all together it came out to be about 1500 calories lol. Despite how it may look tho it actually tasted really good, like a choclate milkshake.


----------



## skillz~4~thrillz

hey,has anyone heard of or tried the "Digital Drug"...some ppl will say it's bullshit but i get fucked up-not severe,nice and easy w/ some visuals. it's based on Binaural Beats. i've been using it about a year-esp when i am out of pot.
it plays a certain tone in one ear(gotta use headphones or it won't work)a second tone in the other ear and the 2 create a 3rd tone in your head. It's frequencies that simulate certain drugs in your brain. alot of DJs use these frequency at raves. it's part of what makes you 
D
R
O
P w/ the beat***

then   
p
u
^       

sure most raves you're feeling whatever you are on but this is a great alternative for ppl trying to avoid the scene. 

call it a placebo effect but it works for me. here is the info and i can email anyone who wants to try -but you have to do it right. you have to be open and not think it's a bunk joke. the mind is an amazing thing.

The Worlds First Digital Drug

at least look over the link-it's pretty simple and time friendly.
sorry i have been meaning to share this for like a year.....stoner's brain fo sho!


----------



## muvolution

that milkshake sounds so gnarly. Holy shit. 

I do endurance sports so i will eat some weird shit, but nothing like that.
By far my favorite is to take the gatorade powdered drink mix and make a tiny, super concentrated slurry, then make granola and dip everything in it before the honey and let it dry. It is tasty and fairly good for how it sounds.

holy shit! A digital drug. I am definitely going to try this.


----------



## JoshE

Hey skillz, check out the thread i posted in Aus DD. It's closed now but has some info about these "Digital Drugs"

here


----------



## nuttynutskin

Cool digital drugs... Brb smoking my computer. Wait, is a computer digital?


----------



## skillz~4~thrillz

nuttynutskin said:


> Just pretend you're on bluelight when you're on the stage. Why are you ill and crippled? What's wrong?





JoshE said:


> Hey skillz, check out the thread i posted in Aus DD. It's closed now but has some info about these "Digital Drugs"
> 
> here



i've read all the "parents are freaking out" shit...i'm talking occasionally listening. when i am out o weed or xanax for a cpl days it at the very least relaxes me.

how you tried it,JoshE? i can email it to you.


----------



## JoshE

I downloaded a few of the tunes off Youtube and to be honest they didn't do much for me..Although maybe with the help of LSD or MDMA, the end result could be different.


----------



## skillz~4~thrillz

i won't be offended if no one is into it,but if you are curious,PM me your email and give me a few days. i hurt like a kick to the sac-you guys kno that pain,for you ladies-it's like your worst PMSx1,000,000,000 ans you whole body aches. my own fault. i've been hunched over this facker all day!!!


----------



## skillz~4~thrillz

JoshE said:


> I downloaded a few of the tunes off Youtube and to be honest they didn't do much for me..Although maybe with the help of LSD or MDMA, the end result could be different.



how you doing?


----------



## JoshE

Yea I'm alright,

Just finished work for the week and am thinking about dosing tonight..

Glad you got your computer fixed too  Feeling better?


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I get enough good vibes out of the music I listen to as is. ​


----------



## nuttynutskin

When we came home we found little Johnny lying unconcious with his head phones still on. Paramedics tried to revive him, but it was no use. The digital drug that he had been listening to was just way to potent for a 14 year old. Parents, please don't let the same thing happen to your kids. Teach them the dangers of digital drugs before it's too late!


----------



## skillz~4~thrillz

nuttynutskin said:


> When we came home we found little Johnny lying unconcious with his head phones still on. Paramedics tried to revive him, but it was no use. The digital drug that he had been listening to was just way to potent for a 14 year old. Parents, please don't let the same thing happen to your kids. Teach them the dangers of digital drugs before it's too late!



include your drumming videos in this warning you nutjob!!!!!!

you are shit house rat crazy...i dig it.

*JoshE*...i am gonna roll by my self next week while my rents are out o town. i'll be sure to be on tc. i think i am gonna paint in blacklight. or go swimming au natural. i am building up my muscles and trying to be good to my partially torn rotator cuff. this has happened twice before and it is a bitch to take care of. i'll prob end up at urgent clinic w/ cortisone shots GALORE-i love them. and a script for vicoden-lortabs 10 at the most. opiates scare me but there is NO position that is comfy to me at all and i am very flexible. just bc my leg is fucked doesn't mean i can't stretch myself to the max.

sorry to bitch. i just have so much to do and i hurt so fucking bad. i think i am done banging for the  night. feels like 3 xanax bars are calling me...w/ some ruby  red grapefruit,a huge dose of neurotin and a belly full of boost and yogurt.   all of which potentiate each other....i'll post sources tomorrow. AND i am gonna smoke a gigantor bowl. 

if you dose,i'll probably be awake the whole trip. the xanax cocktail is just to relax me while i watch the visuals...poor woman's LSD. no sleep-i've never been able to sleep on a regular basis so if you drop,i'll send you some sick links.

what kind of music do you listen to?


----------



## nuttynutskin

Ha, I thought maybe I went too far. Oh well I'm off for now goodnight Skillz and everyone. Oh and be careful with those xannies... I took 5mgs one time and was drinking vodka all night and the last half of the night I had no recollection of. lol


----------



## JoshE

Your so lucky that you have MDMA available aye. Damn..Id kill for some again. 

That mix sounds great too, hope it works for you  Are you doing any kind of specific exercises to build yourself up? I'm assuming a gym is out of the question because of your leg etc etc?

Not sure if ill dose yet since i won't be alone but we'll see what happens..As for music, I'm pretty much down for anything electronic and maybe some hip pop depending on my mood.

Goodnight nutjob


----------



## nuttynutskin

Later


----------



## skillz~4~thrillz

i'm alternating heat and ice now and have ortho bands from previous PT.
i'll b back in a bit. i have to hold this ice.
brb


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I hope you feel better soon skillz.


----------



## skillz~4~thrillz

Captain.Heroin said:


> I hope you feel better soon skillz.



thank you...send me that energy...i need it. man, i just iced down my rotator cuff and when it gets so cold that i can no longer feel the pain,it's like...............
it's like that....no words. 

switching up now,heat on shoulder ice on leg. bring on the freeze!!!!!!!!!!!!
i wish arnold was here as the freeze from bat man. i'd be like"bitch-you missed a spot!"lol


----------



## skillz~4~thrillz

hey guys,i gotta go....trash fever. got to warm up and sweat this out.
fack! i knew it....oh well,lesson learned...................again.


i love you guys-ill be back on in a few. gonna go ahead and sleep since the nod of all nods is on the way. oooooooooooo,i'm gonna sleep like a baby. hit you guys up when i wake.
peace and love..................................skillz


----------



## JoshE

Take care skillz!

I hope you feel better after a few hours sleep.


----------



## theotherside

Hey skillz did you get my pm?? Before you lay your head read!! 
MUCH love and feel better.


----------



## JoshE

Tos, What's up man? How you been?


----------



## theotherside

Well I had a little bit of a problem with 25I-NBOMe...don't really want to get into cause I'm still coming back "to". Never again with that and I'm taking a long term break from all psychs. 

How was your work week?


----------



## JoshE

Ahh damn man, that's no good  I hope you feel better soon.

My week was ok i guess..Went pretty quick. Oh well, I just have get through next week and then I'm off to HKG


----------



## theotherside

Lucky man....remember to take tons of photos and upload them for those of us who have to live through other peoples' excursions across the globe


----------



## JoshE

^I'm sure you'll go exploring one day mate  But yeah, Ill take heaps..Bought a 2gig SD Card to fill up.


----------



## gavatron@oz

joshE... You know that weeks going to drag out like a bitch...where u at with the tat? Full mocku face job,mongrel mob styles..hello to all the black power kiwi bikies out there..

Anyone devoing about tonight,today ,this morjing,this arvo???? 

Moving house sucks the dick.. M getting locked in a padded room for 2 weeks,and will be fed tea and bread through a tiny door....im sure between the foam on the walls,the rust on the tiny door,pulped together with the bread and tea,and mixed with the right ammount of urine i can manage to concoct an amphetamine of some sort...(was i thinking about saying that ,or did i say it)


----------



## JoshE

^ Haha you defiently said it 

Yea man, I was thinking of taking Wednesday off so it breaks up the week a bit. Then i have a 27th birthday on Saturday, then hopefully the hangover dies off before Sunday afternoon because that's when i have to be at the airport >.<

Still haven't decided on a tattoo and by the look's of it, ill probably give it a miss. Don't want to get something that ill regret later down the track.

Gonna stay sober tonight and possibly trip tomorrow night  How about you man?


----------



## gavatron@oz

trying to behave at the moment..hard work.. The concoction i spoke of had no effect...i think i fuckedthe synthwhen extracting the foam from the padded cell..

Wise choice on the ink...get drunk enough and youll end up with a chinese tat on your back that reads ' dont come on me'  Fuck i hate when that happens... I should have never have befriended the banchong_( ladyboy) in thailand...i knew the adams apple was far too pronounced


----------



## JoshE

^ LOL

I know a few people who have gone to Bali/Phuket and gotten tattoo's that actually mean something completely different to what they expected..Then they find out and come back here and pay top dollar to sit through a painful laser removal session.

Fuck that.


----------



## SinisterMuffin

I love it when I see a person's tattoo that is written in Japanese, and I say, "Oh, you have {insert English translation here} tattoo'd on your arm?"  And 9 times out of 10 they respond, "No, this means love!"

Haha, right...of course it does.  Then I write what the word love -actually- looks like.  They never believe me, though.  -_-  I've seen someone with "sex" written on his arm.  And a girl with something really out there, I can't remember what, though.  It's one thing if you can actually read the language, but to trust some tattoo artist who probably doesn't know any more than you do about it?  Hah.  It's like Engrish for the Asians when they look at those tattoos, probably.


----------



## gavatron@oz

i had a lady in a sex shop quiz me about my chestand what it says...i was in a singlet,and it had bepanthem cream all over it so it stood out... I explained what it said,made small talk..

She then said she wanted an asian at on her back,because she was 1/4 asian,and if i knew of an honest tattooist that wouldnt wright something else...
I swear, if this bird had asian in her,then im barrack obamas love child...

They had a story here on the news where a guy went in to get his back outlined,and got in a bit of a scuffle with another customer..the guy didnt seem like the sharpest tool in the shed...and as it turned out the guy he had the barney with worked there..long story short, this halfwit ended up with a 15'' cock tattooed on his back..piss funny.he must've gone in to get an outline for a big palm tree not to have picked up on that..

How are u tonight Sinnistermuffin


----------



## the toad

My favorites for tattoos are the incorrectly spelled ones... and of course the "exes name"

Rule #1 show your tat idea to people... if it will have words check the spelling... and wait at least a month or two and make sure you still think its as rad as the time you first thought of getting it....

Rule #2 never get anyones name except your family name...


----------



## SinisterMuffin

I'm doing pretty well, how are you gavatron?

Also...wow...did the guy get in the fight with the tattoo artist because of the tattoo, or was the tattoo artist paying him back for a fight that happened before?  Either way, I just don't even know what to say... XD

And if that woman was 1/4 Asian, she wouldn't be saying "Asian", she'd say her specific ethnicity.  Haha!

CI, those are really good tattoo rules.  I waited about a year before getting mine when I thought of one (also because I wanted to be 18 and not have to have my parents sign, although they probably would have).  Five years after the idea struck me, and I'm still satisfied with it.  Need to get it re-colored, though...


----------



## coelophysis

I would say wait something more like a year or two before getting it. I mean if you're gonna have it forever there shouldn't be a rush.


----------



## SinisterMuffin

Agreed.  I have a friend who rushed to get a few tattoos back in high school...way too young.  Totally broke one of CI's rules and got the initials of his then-girlfriend tattoo'd.  He definitely regrets that now (they broke up not -too- long after) and is trying to think of something else for the letters to represent.  He always hides it around me because he knows I'm aware of the truth behind it and is embarrassed (probably because I tried to warn him against that sort of thing; I don't rub it in, though)... Hindsight is 20-20, my friends.  That's why I'm wary about getting another, even though I really, REALLY want to tattoo some stars along my side... ><


----------



## amapola

Electric six string is okay...I do enjoy playing eric clapton's crossroads solo over and over and that hendrix one ummmmm little wing.  A nice steel acoustic is key for campfire picking with friends as well.  But if I had to choose a guitar it would be 6 string archtop acoustic (or resonator) maybe or sweet 4 string tenor guitar if that counts.  Banjo, mandola, and the ukuleles are all better lutes in my opinion.

Plus piano takes the cake for ability to sing along and play or just instrumental.  You just can't carry it around very well.

Speaking of carrying around, has anyone ever tried one of these xaphoons...http://www.xaphoon.com/ I heard one at the toronto beaches jazz festival and the guy had been selling them but was out.  I've never played a reed instrument before just flute but I'd love to try one.

edit: well apparently it takes me over 12 hours to type a post now adays...dont' mind me fellas.


----------



## the toad

A year or two would be a lot better but kids these days don't wanna wait for anything so I figured a few months would be more realistic lol... plus... if you stare at it a couple months your bound to want to change  it a lil...... when that happens you gotta wait again lol


----------



## the toad

I love your asian character stories... I always wondered about that when 2 ppl said they had the same thing yet they both had diff tattoos...


----------



## Captain.Heroin

gavatron@oz said:


> joshE... You know that weeks going to drag out like a bitch...where u at with the tat? Full mocku face job,mongrel mob styles..hello to all the black power kiwi bikies out there..
> 
> Anyone devoing about tonight,today ,this morjing,this arvo????
> 
> Moving house sucks the dick.. M getting locked in a padded room for 2 weeks,and will be fed tea and bread through a tiny door....im sure between the foam on the walls,the rust on the tiny door,pulped together with the bread and tea,and mixed with the right ammount of urine i can manage to concoct an amphetamine of some sort...(was i thinking about saying that ,or did i say it)



That is happening to you? Why?


----------



## nuttynutskin

5 days sober yayyy


----------



## skillz~4~thrillz

i think we should start calling nutty-nutsac....i mean that is really what nut skin is....am i wrong?

who's still around?


----------



## NeighborhoodThreat

I'm halfway around, multitasking thanks to some more Dexedrine, going to be making food sooner or later, I need to convince myself that I need to eat - as the Dexedrine is telling me I don't - even though I most certainly do need to.


----------



## the toad

I thought "nutty nutskin" was a play on words for "teddy ruxpin" (the story telling teddy bear".... I lauged my ass off under that assumption.... hope I'm right lol

But at the same time I have to agree with u @skillz... "nutsack" just rolls off the tongue so nicely.... and "nutsack" also reminds me of Rodney Carrington.... who is one of the funniest rednecks ever.... youtube him...


----------



## the toad

I got a 12 inch dickand a dozen roses.... and my pickup truck... hubba hubba hubba hey...


----------



## the toad

Then there's the old classic....

"Granny's seen a lot of dick in her day"

-yes, miles and miles of pecker have come her way....


----------



## nuttynutskin

Chemically Insane said:


> I thought "nutty nutskin" was a play on words for "teddy ruxpin" (the story telling teddy bear".... I lauged my ass off under that assumption.... hope I'm right lol



You're right.


----------



## nuttynutskin

I don't need drugs to be inane... Or insane.


----------



## skillz~4~thrillz

you are special to me....i think i am calling you nutsack anyway.
any objections? tough shit. 

congrats on 5 days sober. what are you up to tonight?


----------



## Captain.Heroin

NeighborhoodThreat said:


> I'm halfway around, multitasking thanks to some more Dexedrine, going to be making food sooner or later, I need to convince myself that I need to eat - as the Dexedrine is telling me I don't - even though I most certainly do need to.



I tend to get hungry on dexedrine, very interesting. I just can't eat a lot of bread, but I did eat a whole foot long sub.  Stuff like cake or pancakes, or toast, those are the kind of foods I cannot eat on d-amp.


----------



## nuttynutskin

skillz~4~thrillz said:


> you are special to me....i think i am calling you nutsack anyway.
> any objections? tough shit.
> 
> congrats on 5 days sober. what are you up to tonight?



Awww shucks I'm going to blush lol. You're special too and a trooper. :D

I'm not up to much other than eating and shaving my head. I need a shower soon tho, all itchy. lol


OH and your name is now Skillz~4~Rillz.


----------



## muvolution

Hey TOS, or anyone else who is savvy with RC's... what would you recommend

2-FMC
3-FMC
or 4-FMC?
or 4-MEC?

I found a place (not domestic unfortunately) that has O-desmethyltramadol so I am going to get some, and I might as well order some other shit since shipping is going to be like 1/4 the cost.

also, what is "better", Methylone or MDPV? I don't fiend on stims if that makes a difference...


----------



## nuttynutskin

RCs scare me. Unless they're RC cars. Those are cool, especially the gas kind.


----------



## nuttynutskin

Bonus points to anyone who can identify my avatar.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

muvolution said:


> Hey TOS, or anyone else who is savvy with RC's... what would you recommend
> 
> 2-FMC
> 3-FMC
> or 4-FMC?
> or 4-MEC?
> 
> I found a place (not domestic unfortunately) that has O-desmethyltramadol so I am going to get some, and I might as well order some other shit since shipping is going to be like 1/4 the cost.
> 
> also, what is "better", Methylone or MDPV? I don't fiend on stims if that makes a difference...



None of those seem appealing to me, but if you definitely want to try one, TOS is the person to ask for sure.


----------



## theotherside

muvolution said:


> Hey TOS, or anyone else who is savvy with RC's... what would you recommend
> 
> 2-FMC
> 3-FMC
> or 4-FMC?
> or 4-MEC?
> 
> I found a place (not domestic unfortunately) that has O-desmethyltramadol so I am going to get some, and I might as well order some other shit since shipping is going to be like 1/4 the cost.
> 
> also, what is "better", Methylone or MDPV? I don't fiend on stims if that makes a difference...



Better by a long shot is Methylone(bk-mdma)...if you like MDMA you can't go wrong...it has a shorter duration though.

Don't bother with 2-fluoromethcathinone as I haven't known anyone who think very highly of it
3 and 4-fmc are both good stimulants that want to be entactogens but never really get there. Kind of like weak but nice and mellow coke

4-mec..4-methylethcathinone should be like 4-mmc but it isn't. It has a nice character to it that feels almost like a low dose MDMA with a bit of a lazy feel thrown in for good measure. Hard to explain but it is one of my new favorite. 
If you can get 4-mmc.....all the others become obsolete. Also look for 4-fa


----------



## skillz~4~thrillz

nuttynutskin said:


> Bonus points to anyone who can identify my avatar.



it's someone nuttier than you...like a serial killer or billy bob thorton in a film. you need to show a little more skin so i can give it a decent try.


----------



## nuttynutskin

HINT: Singer/Musician

lol


----------



## skillz~4~thrillz

nuttynutskin said:


> HINT: Singer/Musician
> 
> lol



you or Buddy Holly.


----------



## nuttynutskin

Nope, good guess tho. I'm not classy enough for a suit like that. lol


----------



## NeighborhoodThreat

Buddy Holly is awesome.


----------



## skillz~4~thrillz

David Byrne!


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I hope everyone is doing well in the land of Bluelight tonight.


----------



## NeighborhoodThreat

We're doing alright.


----------



## theotherside

Hey guys important announcement.....read top of NMI in 5 minutes


----------



## the toad

I'm doing quite well... nothing too special just a nice day 

And then there's  this which is just awesome


----------



## theotherside

OK everyone let us be serious for a second....we have lost one our own, a great person who loved the NMI social. We have learned that Ektamine has passed away. If you knew him please come to this thread and pay your respects. Many of us in NMI knew him very well.

R.I.P. Ektamine


----------



## skillz~4~thrillz

theotherside said:


> OK everyone let us be serious for a second....we have lost one our own, a great person who loved the NMI social. We have learned that Ektamine has passed away. If you knew him please come to this thread and pay your respects. Many of us in NMI knew him very well.
> 
> R.I.P. Ektamine



wtf??? omg!!! i am speechless....i feel like i let him down by not speaking up enough. this sucks. just goes to show you-none of us are promised tomorrow. sorry you had to break the news TOS. i'm headed to the link now.


----------



## NeighborhoodThreat

I know I've already posted this in TOS's announcement thread and the Shrine thread but RIP man, I know you were on here a lot, we will always miss you.


----------



## skillz~4~thrillz

damn right....we will never forget. i posted this in the shrine but he needs a double dose for me to truly say goodbye.

~Shine on You Crazy Diamond....  byink Floyd


----------



## JoshE

RIP Ektamine 

I could tell you were a good guy from the get go, and even though out conversations were brief, you really stood out.

So sad


----------



## skillz~4~thrillz

and smackcraft up and left in an almost rage. that is 2 gone w/ in what? 2 weeks.
this makes me so sad.


----------



## theotherside

Yeah what happened to smackcraft?? He made an announcement and never came back...


----------



## JoshE

I saw him requesting in Tech Help that he wanted all his thread's/posts and his username deleted from Bluelight..

Hope it was nothing serious.


----------



## theotherside

Yeah that was very strange....I looked at post history but couldn't figure out what happened?


----------



## JoshE

Oh well, whatever it was, i wish him the best and hopefully he pops back in.

How are you feeling man? Better i hope? Ill be taking a small dose of LSD tonight..You should try and get on TinyChat..Pretty sure skillz is going to be on too


----------



## theotherside

Just feeling a bit down man. I used to talk with ektamine while we were both on drone and trade songs and shit....just kind of down


----------



## JoshE

Defiantly sad news..If you wanna talk man, were here for you


----------



## nuttynutskin

skillz~4~thrillz said:


> David Byrne!



Yup! Here's the video...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I1wg1DNHbNU


R.I.P Ektamine... Too bad, didn't know them but I remember seeing some of their posts not that long ago.


----------



## theotherside

Yeah nutty he was a regular in this social like you.....we all try to check in on each other. You have been regular enough to be a part of this group so you better not go away without letting us know! 

So how is your night going?


----------



## nuttynutskin

Will do... Tho if I do it's probably something like a broken computer.

Pretty uneventful just discovering some new music.


----------



## skillz~4~thrillz

nutsack...i got that in less than 3 tries. i should still get a bonus. and not the one you are thinking of either...the bonus is supposed to be for me-not you. rotflmfal

nutsack.............you know i love your guts!

....................skillz


----------



## nuttynutskin

Hey, you do get a bonus but you'll have to choose the prize. lol I love you too although I swore that I would never tell another chick that again after the last gf ran off.

Oh well it's 5:12am and the birds just started chirpin, time for bed. lol


----------



## skillz~4~thrillz

nuttynutskin said:


> Hey, you do get a bonus but you'll have to choose the prize. lol I love you too although I swore that I would never tell another chick that again after the last gf ran off.
> 
> Oh well it's 5:12am and the birds just started chirpin, time for bed. lol



i was just thinking the same thing....i will def talk to you later nutsack.
love your guts...............skillz


----------



## NeighborhoodThreat

Wow, y'all have been awake this whole time?  I slept for about 7 hours or so, my cat woke me up, otherwise I'd still be asleep...

I think I'll reach for some Dexedrine


----------



## theotherside

I am feeling a little better after resting up but still very sad about my boy 
Everyone having a good saturday?


----------



## nuttynutskin

Going ok just tired and hungry. 6th day being sober btw.


----------



## JoshE

^ Congrats nutty 

Well it's Sunday here, I'm about to have breakfast and don't have anything planned...Boring.


----------



## Myshkin

theotherside said:


> Yeah what happened to smackcraft?? He made an announcement and never came back...



He decided to air some particularly nasty and bitter xenophobic sentiments in EADD, then got all flustered when people objected.

Didn't think he was such a bad guy until that...


----------



## muvolution

God damnit. I don't even know what to do about ektamine. Dude was awesome. 

Fuck.


----------



## the toad

^ you are so right... I got my first ever bluelight infraction and got my post deleted... the news of ektamine caused me to forget about the blua and simply post what I immediately thought.... it offended a bunch of people.... but it was just the hurt I felt from the loss of such a special person made me call him a "dumbshit" because I know how smart he is... and I just  miss him... I was worried when I didn't hear anything but was optimistic.... then this morning I was just fucked when I heard the news....

Anyways.... sorry for rambling.... 

@ektamine.... fucking.... idk... I love you brother... and I'm going to miss you a lot.... I just hope you went in a happy place... I'm guessing you were....

That's all I have to say about this I think....


----------



## nuttynutskin

JoshE said:


> ^ Congrats nutty
> 
> Well it's Sunday here, I'm about to have breakfast and don't have anything planned...Boring.



Thx it's not hard anymore. Just be nice if some of my sleep and depression issues would go away also.  lol  Oh well only 5 or 6 more days to get my script filled.


----------



## SinisterMuffin

I'm really sorry to all of you who knew ektamine...it truly is a loss for everyone.  I joined the site too late to get acquainted, but I could tell he was an awesome person from his posts.  I know you've been worried about him a lot lately, TOS, and I'm sorry it came to this.  I know I didn't know him, but if any of you need to vent or anything, I'm here.  *hugs and s to all*


----------



## JoshE

nuttynutskin said:


> Thx it's not hard anymore. Just be nice if some of my sleep and depression issues would go away also.  lol  Oh well only 5 or 6 more days to get my script filled.



Will the pills you get from your script help you with your sleep and depression or are they for something else?


----------



## nuttynutskin

Xanax, so mostly sleep and anxiety but not so much for depression. Althought it seems to have a slight effect on depression maybe cuz I'm not stressing so much and can sleep better. lol


----------



## SinisterMuffin

If the poor sleep and depression continue, maybe you should talk to your doctor about that?  Xanax is good for anxiety, but can also make depression worsen.  

Also, your avatar/icon thingie is from The Wall!!  I love that movie (album, thing...it's like Daft Punk's Interstellar: 5555...a "video" for an entire album - love them both)!


----------



## nuttynutskin

SinisterMuffin said:


> If the poor sleep and depression continue, maybe you should talk to your doctor about that?  Xanax is good for anxiety, but can also make depression worsen.



It can yea, but I've never had it make mine worse I don't think. I could talk to him but I've already been through most of the lower budget meds there are.


----------



## nuttynutskin

SinisterMuffin said:


> Also, your avatar/icon thingie is from The Wall!!  I love that movie (album, thing...it's like Daft Punk's Interstellar: 5555...a "video" for an entire album - love them both)!



Yup badass movie I think everyone should have to see lol. It's like a right of passage. lol

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tkJNyQfAprY


----------



## SinisterMuffin

It seriously is... I love Pink Floyd so much.  Have since I was 13!  Tempted to watch The Wall while tripping on acid one day, but also not so sure...it could be crazy!!


----------



## nuttynutskin

I watched Fear and Loathing years ago frying my ass off. Lets just say that I was seeing a lot of what they were seeing. The wall would be pretty damn intense too I bet, especially the animation. lol


----------



## coelophysis

Goodnight everybody. Sorry I haven't been in here much. Work keeps getting in my way.
But after tomorrow I'm in the clear. When everyone's having their monday work day I'll be at home


----------



## JoshE

Goodnight Laika,

Take it easy mate


----------



## coelophysis

Same to you, bub 


























zzzzzzzz


----------



## nuttynutskin

Why did I just see a dog's asshole? Is that supposed to be sexy or something?


----------



## JoshE

I was also a bit confused by that


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I have no idea what's going on.

I cannot wait for the next 48 hours to be over with!


----------



## JoshE

What's happening CH?

Everything OK?


----------



## nuttynutskin

Song's badass >:E

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vyrgUcbZuqg


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Everything is as OK as it can be.


----------



## SinisterMuffin

It should be better than okay, though!!  You are too awesome for things to just be okay...


----------



## coelophysis

Look at the dogs ass. It looks like Jesus!


----------



## Pharcyde

So theyre taking my foot cuz of the diabetes


----------



## nuttynutskin

Damn, and I was pissed I got another cavity...


----------



## muvolution

I might just solicit opinions in OD, but i thought I'd ask here first: I cleaned out 180 Dilaudids worth of micron filters today sort of like a delux cotton shot, and I evaporated the water until there were just crystals, then added water, micron filtered. The problem is, when i was evaporating it, I burnt the dilaudid crystals slightly, and only in one spot, but the solution was brown-ish and after I micron filtered it, it is still a bit brown, but it is crystal clear and there is obviously no particle matter in it. What could the color be attributed to and will it harm me? Carbon maybe?
I know this is slight speculation, but I'm sure someone can tell me what happened, chemically, here.


----------



## theotherside

I am going to close this social and make one dedicated to Ektamine ok everyone?


----------

